# Ibn Growin



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm new here, have a friend or two who posts here so figured I'd put this up here, no harm in having two points of input  Tagging my buddies @Or_Gro and @StickyBudHound and @Soil2Coco

 
Oldest girl here, Mango Kush. Plucked those two fans above the 3rd node to try to stretch that one out a bit for mainlining later. We'll see how it goes. 
 
This one here is the middle girl, Raspberry Cough. She's a clone, not from seed. 

 
And this one here is the youngest child, Princess Jillybean. She's going to get mainlined too. Not sure what I'm gonna do with that cough just yet, training-wise.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here, have a friend or two who posts here so figured I'd put this up here, no harm in having two points of input  Tagging my buddies @Or_Gro and @StickyBudHound and @Soil2Coco
> 
> View attachment 4294193
> Oldest girl here, Mango Kush. Plucked those two fans above the 3rd node to try to stretch that one out a bit for mainlining later. We'll see how it goes.
> ...


Hey Ibn! Welcome in buddy!

I like your choices in strains. I think I need to make sure I have some fruity girls in the next grow. They sound delicious! And they look healthy as can be too.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 4, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hey Ibn! Welcome in buddy!
> 
> I like your choices in strains. I think I need to make sure I have some fruity girls in the next grow. They sound delicious! And they look healthy as can be too.


Nice girls...oh yeah, three!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 4, 2019)

This s to you...ssh, straight from the freezer...1st hit of the day...


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 4, 2019)

What’s up buddy? I guess we just have to keep posting until we get accepted into the the forum. I want to enter the Ultimate grow challenge, but I have to like a certain page.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This View attachment 4294256s to you...ssh, straight from the freezer...1st hit of the day...


Look who can like stuff now!!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Look who can like stuff now!!


There ya go...can you stert a thread, too?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 5, 2019)

I need to get me a better camera...this cell phone camera sucks lol. Another of many things on The List To Buy


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 5, 2019)

@Or_Gro How was the high on that SSH? Heard too much about the strain itself to not ask!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 5, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro How was the high on that SSH? Heard too much about the strain itself to not ask!


A, #1 dude...

i’d like to hit that super lemon haze that @Soil2Coco is just gettin started...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A, #1 dude...
> 
> i’d like to hit that super lemon haze that @Soil2Coco is just gettin started...


I'll add it to the list of strains I have to try. A list that is fairly steadily growing lol!


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A, #1 dude...
> 
> i’d like to hit that super lemon haze that @Soil2Coco is just gettin started...


Hopefully they make it. My son did a neem Oil treatment while I was in the hospital and didn’t turn the lights off. Some of the leaves got a title crispy.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 5, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Hopefully they make it. My son did a neem Oil treatment while I was in the hospital and didn’t turn the lights off. Some of the leaves got a title crispy.


Hopefully so!!

I got some mail today. Hoping the cloner will come in too but may not. Hello, hello, what have we here...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 5, 2019)

Normally I wait on the plants to drink the soup down but today since I got the new additives I swapped about 2 gallons out of each and refilled each one up to snuff. They're looking really good, got high hopes for this crop even if it is still a ways out yet. I may end up doing something with this Cough that I can separate it and flower it early so I can have something else to smoke in the meantime. Hmm!


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 6, 2019)

Yo when do I get to start liking posts round these parts? Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 6, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Yo when do I get to start liking posts round these parts? Lol


After you do this enuff.....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 7, 2019)

Soooo my cloner came in today a bit after I got home. Of course I washed it out and got it ready to go and running before I ate dinner, much to the consternation of the Missus. Trimmed down my Mango Kush into the first branches of her mainline and took 7 clones. 6 are a gift, 7th is the top node that's going to be the mother for my sog grow for a rotation or two. 
 
What the fuck, Ibn, is that a lamp shade? Yes. I had concern that my lights would be too strong while they were trying to grow roots, and a lamp shade was the only solution my extremely high self could arrive at that was not a humidity dome. 
 
Raspberry Cough coming along slowly but surely. Had to do a full res change on her today. After listening to Canitober on GC and @Steakbomb with root woes, noped out of suffering. Old soup out, shit washed, peroxided, put back in with fresh veg soup. 
 
Jillybean just hit puberty or something, swear to god. Growing like a fucking weed, hardy har har.

Looking forward to what I learn from this. Didn't have any breakages this time, though I'm not sure if that's because I was hella careful or if that armor si is already kicking in to strengthen my plants' structures. 

Cloner has some very weak nutes in it. 1ml of micro/grow/bloom of GH flora recirc. A good squirt of rapidstart and a few fat drops of floralicious plus. Gonna wait until I see some fumanchu-ing going on then douse them with a treatment of cytokines.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 7, 2019)

Crackin me up Ibn! 

Sweet lampshade dude!  

I got a cloner, aerponic type I believe, and haven't used it yet. I was planning to after my 3rd grow and then grew so damn much I had literally no reason to start another grow.  I'll get a chance soon from my a few of my current plants. My Jack Herer for sure. She's lovely...

Here's what I bought.

Hydrofarm oxyCLONE 20 Site, Compact Recirculating Cloning Propagation System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HGME97E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_5NCGCb83BDB5S


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Crackin me up Ibn!
> 
> Sweet lampshade dude!
> 
> ...


I think those Hydrofarms are supposed to be just as good as my Clone King, being mid-tier cloning solutions. I saw one that's like a TurboKlone or some shit that's got like some fans and junk in it and that was pretty wild to see lol. One day.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 7, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I think those Hydrofarms are supposed to be just as good as my Clone King, being mid-tier cloning solutions. I saw one that's like a TurboKlone or some shit that's got like some fans and junk in it and that was pretty wild to see lol. One day.


From what I've heard, it's very important to sterilize them between clone runs. You're doing hydro though so nothing new to you, I'm sure I'll be asking you and everyone else questions when I start using it.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 7, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> From what I've heard, it's very important to sterilize them between clone runs. You're doing hydro though so nothing new to you, I'm sure I'll be asking you and everyone else questions when I start using it.


Feel free


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 8, 2019)

Out of curiosity, if I wanted to upgrade the mister heads in my cloner to fogger heads, what kind of fogger head should I look for? Most of the ones I've looked at are like 1-3 GPH heads. My pump's 317GPH, so...I have concerns lol.


----------



## Steakbomb (Mar 8, 2019)

Maybe grab a cheapo floating pond fogger and throw it on a timer for something like 5min on / 5min off. Crankz on GC does something similar in a 5gal bucket and never fails to get plenty of roots...

Edit - something like this
https://www.amazon.com/AGPtek®-Aluminum-Fountain-Machine-Atomizer/dp/B00P91ZFPA/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?crid=JWPXIN62LQ86&keywords=floating+pond+fogger&qid=1552080234&s=gateway&sprefix=floating+pond+fo&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 8, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Maybe grab a cheapo floating pond fogger and throw it on a timer for something like 5min on / 5min off. Crankz on GC does something similar in a 5gal bucket and never fails to get plenty of roots...
> 
> Edit - something like this
> https://www.amazon.com/AGPtek®-Aluminum-Fountain-Machine-Atomizer/dp/B00P91ZFPA/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?crid=JWPXIN62LQ86&keywords=floating+pond+fogger&qid=1552080234&s=gateway&sprefix=floating+pond+fo&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1


More just pondering ways to upgrade later haha. I did see those foggers that you linked, made me wonder how they'd work for that. Would have to work at least fairly well.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Out of curiosity, if I wanted to upgrade the mister heads in my cloner to fogger heads, what kind of fogger head should I look for? Most of the ones I've looked at are like 1-3 GPH heads. My pump's 317GPH, so...I have concerns lol.


Just put in 100-300 of them...match made in heaven...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> More just pondering ways to upgrade later haha. I did see those foggers that you linked, made me wonder how they'd work for that. Would have to work at least fairly well.


I often find myself thinking of and experimenting with ways to improve my grow in some way.  

Most recent idea is a gravity fed subsurface watering system.... 1/2" PVC about 4 inches below the top of the soil slowly and evenly soaking the substrate.

The misters you're working on are now on the list to look into... maybe.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

For a cloner, EZ Clone 360 misters...no need to look further....

sub-surface misters???


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> For a cloner, EZ Clone 360 misters...no need to look further....
> 
> sub-surface misters???


No, under soil sort of drip system. I guess I came into that conversation too late to understand what Ibn was up to.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> No, under soil sort of drip system. I guess I came into that conversation too late to understand what Ibn was up to.


Why undersoil rather than on top?

Why not drip irrigate or soaker hose, on surface?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Why undersoil rather than on top?


Because with them so low to the ground, it's hard to water without getting any on the plants. It gets harder when the scrogs is in place too. I figured this way they get their water slowly soaking in and I don't have to stand there trying to lift leaves with one hand while I water with the other. Just me working hard to be able to be lazy.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Because with them so low to the ground, it's hard to water without getting any on the plants. It gets harder when the scrogs is in place too. I figured this way they get their water slowly soaking in and I don't have to stand there trying to lift leaves with one hand while I water with the other. Just me working hard to be able to be lazy.


Drippers and soakers are made for that exact purpose..put em on a timer.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Drippers and soakers are made for that exact purpose..put em on a timer.


I tried drippers once. The soak wasn't very evenly spread and it kind of created tunnels straight to the bottom. 

The idea for this is to use (4) 3 gallon buckets with a 1/2" bulkhead connector on the bottom of each with PVC connected to it with one running to each plant. These would be mounted to the wall just inside the room. I'd mix my feed from the barrel water outside the room and just dump it into each bucket for each plant one at a time and have it gravity drain to each plant. I can be doing other things while it slowly saturates the substrates.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I tried drippers once. The soak wasn't very evenly spread and it kind of created tunnels straight to the bottom.
> 
> The idea for this is to use (4) 3 gallon buckets with a 1/2" bulkhead connector on the bottom of each with PVC connected to it with one running to each plant. These would be mounted to the wall just inside the room. I'd mix my feed from the barrel water outside the room and just dump it into each bucket for each plant one at a time and have it gravity drain to each plant. I can be doing other things while it slowly saturates the substrates.


Go for it dude, can’t wait to see it.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 12, 2019)

Some lovely blurple lighting for your viewing pleasure. Growth tips got like four times bigger overnight. Looking good, looking good.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4299316
> Some lovely blurple lighting for your viewing pleasure. Growth tips got like four times bigger overnight. Looking good, looking good.


Topped for 4 mains...lookin good dude...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 12, 2019)

Ty sir ty


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 14, 2019)

Some adjustments tonight. Out of soft wire so having to use string. Trip to store tomorrow after work will fix that. 

Cloner is spitting out pretty good roots so far:


A-frame Cannabis manifold technique:
 

Here's a shot of the whole tent. I also clipped Jillybean too, she's down in front:
 

My Raspberry Cough is much bigger than it was when I went to bed, swear to Jesus. It's also way healthier. I peeped her roots yesterday and they looked fucked up real bad again. So I put it down and left it. Went to bed, work, come home, and she's tall af and roots are pretty white and spread out and looking healthy.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 16, 2019)

Cleaning Day here at the Plantation:
 
I guess I'm pretty anal about keeping my glass clean. My new little recycler there was showing lipids on like day 2 of use(she's a working girl it seems) so I knew I couldn't put it off. 

Plants are doing fairly well. 
 
Raspberry Cough exploding over there. Trimmed her underside down a bit to give her some breathing room. Gonna pull the mango kush(back right) out one more node before letting it turn up. Probably just gonna do the Jilly(front right) at 2, see what that does. May just top the Raspberry Cough and let it go.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Cleaning Day here at the Plantation:
> View attachment 4301426
> I guess I'm pretty anal about keeping my glass clean. My new little recycler there was showing lipids on like day 2 of use(she's a working girl it seems) so I knew I couldn't put it off.
> 
> ...


Experiment, that’s the way you learn...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 17, 2019)

Let's see here...Mango Kush got her last bit of adjustment today. Pulled her out a bit lower and on the weaker side i stead of waiting for the next node, I tipped the inner fan leaves and took off the growth spots on the I side as well. This is to hopefully give them plenty of natural growing space and to give me room to move wayward branches later on. 

 
Last tiedown on Mgk here most likely. 

 
Rbc here was looking sad for a bit after I topped her. Praying hard now. I like it, pray for me. I need it. 

 
Roots on Rbc. Noodle fucking white. Doesn't get much better than that. 

 
Roots on Jillybean here. Her top has slowed down on growth it seems, but the roots are doing just fantastic. I guess she'll take off when she's ready. May have injured her on accident. Hydroton isn't the most solid and reinforcing of bases lol. 

 
Complimentary picture of my fat ass, hateful cat. Little Gray, as she's aptly named, is like that to everyone but me. Pretty funny to watch the Missus chase her sometimes. 

 
And, last but not least...here there be dabs!


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 17, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Let's see here...Mango Kush got her last bit of adjustment today. Pulled her out a bit lower and on the weaker side i stead of waiting for the next node, I tipped the inner fan leaves and took off the growth spots on the I side as well. This is to hopefully give them plenty of natural growing space and to give me room to move wayward branches later on.
> 
> View attachment 4302201
> Last tiedown on Mgk here most likely.
> ...


Luv it all man...i’m way ahead of you on that


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 17, 2019)

Wouldn't be where I am without good guidance from several people 

Out of curiosity, for Mothers(if you've ever kept one), did you use soil/coco and why? I'm leaning a bit more towards soil right now, just so that when I do get around to flowering them they'll(supposedly) have the best taste and all that.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 17, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Wouldn't be where I am without good guidance from several people
> 
> Out of curiosity, for Mothers(if you've ever kept one), did you use soil/coco and why? I'm leaning a bit more towards soil right now, just so that when I do get around to flowering them they'll(supposedly) have the best taste and all that.


Another couple potential benefits are they might grow slower in soil, and not as intensive daily routine..,


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 17, 2019)

Question for everyone, not just Or_Gro, btw


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Another couple potential benefits are they might grow slower in soil, and not as intensive daily routine..,


That'll be fairly important too. I'll probably look in every day, but doesn't mean I want to be messing with her every day.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 18, 2019)

Damn, this fucking Jillybean. Roots looking great, but she had that funny stalk/root thing early on, don't know if anyone else remembers me posting about that on GC. I think I broke it. Roots still look great, but the top is just slowly wilting and dying. Everything else within parameters. Already got the bucket out and prepped, be a waste to do away with it. Wonder what else I have that I can throw in there.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 18, 2019)

Kinda too far along to throw anything else in there with'em. Poop. Oh well.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Kinda too far along to throw anything else in there with'em. Poop. Oh well.


That's sucks dude. Do you think the rest of the plant will do the same? Is any of it salvageable? Clones maybe?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 18, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's sucks dude. Do you think the rest of the plant will do the same? Is any of it salvageable? Clones maybe?


Didn't save the tops or anything when I clipped it down, I wasn't expecting it to mess up like this haha. That's all right. Shit happens sometimes.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Damn, this fucking Jillybean. Roots looking great, but she had that funny stalk/root thing early on, don't know if anyone else remembers me posting about that on GC. I think I broke it. Roots still look great, but the top is just slowly wilting and dying. Everything else within parameters. Already got the bucket out and prepped, be a waste to do away with it. Wonder what else I have that I can throw in there.


Sucks, clone that bitch, quick....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sucks, clone that bitch, quick....


I can't really, what's left is all tiny and withered up  She took a hard plunge while I was gone to work today


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Didn't save the tops or anything when I clipped it down, I wasn't expecting it to mess up like this haha. That's all right. Shit happens sometimes.



Oh shit, that totally sucks; i’d get typhoid mary out of your tent....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I can't really, what's left is all tiny and withered up  She took a hard plunge while I was gone to work today


Sorry to hear it...what’s up for replacing her?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sorry to hear it...what’s up for replacing her?


Not sure I have long enough to throw anything else in, but I guess that would be up to me after all lol. Hmm. Hmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Not sure I have long enough to throw anything else in, but I guess that would be up to me after all lol. Hmm. Hmmmmmmmmmm....


What’s the time issue?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What’s the time issue?


No time issue, really. Since the lights don't change without my input >.> lol. Only question now is what strain I want to run. Hm.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> No time issue, really. Since the lights don't change without my input >.> lol. Only question now is what strain I want to run. Hm.


Good!

Best thing is right back up on that horse...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 20, 2019)

Group shot for tonight. 

 
Also wow. That looks way more purple on here than it did with even the naked eye. Girls are doing great, and beneath the hood lies a mystery.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 20, 2019)

Also here is a shot of gift clones praying for me a bit. Good girls, this mango kush plant

 

And here's a bit closer up on the other two


 
 

I'm pretty sure that Rbc is gonna throw me an asymmetrical beast cola of some kind, we'll see. Pretty pleased with this 4-node setup too. Hurry up and grow already, plants!  I say as they still visibly change from day to day. 

God bless gorilla glue


----------



## StickyBudHound (Mar 20, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Also here is a shot of gift clones praying for me a bit. Good girls, this mango kush plant
> 
> View attachment 4304008
> 
> ...


Dude that RBC is frickin ridiculously cool! I've been watching that one. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Dude that RBC is frickin ridiculously cool! I've been watching that one. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


That one is like a side clone, so that's why the branches are all asymmetrical and weird looking lol. I topped it a bit back when I was working on my Mgk's mainline, but kinda hard to see outside of the weird shape lol.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 21, 2019)

7:20 is close enough to 7:10 for oil time, right? 

 
Slurp juice carb cap(from Fortnite, no I don't play anymore), and my reclaim catcher. Idk why it's so fucking big. Could easily have made it half the size it is. Had to get another one, my first fancy pants one was angled so it would have been hella awkward trying to use it. 

 
Good picture of the ladies here. Coming right the fuck on along like true thoroughly-breds. The Rbc has freaking leaves growing over top of leaves and and leaves growing over and turning upside down bc they don't have room to be right-side up - I can see that I'm going to have to defol again slightly to open it back up inside. Mgk is doing pretty great as well. First actual mainline I've done that's successful so far. Enjoying it and curious about yield!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 22, 2019)

I gotta say, having an actual carb cap makes for way better dabbing than that inverted domeless nail cap I was using before. Just unscrewed the thing and flipped it over, worked well enough. I'm going to have to start using smaller dabs though so my efficiency is going to go up since I can get way more rips off a smaller dab \o/

Also, damn. Nothing but gassed right now.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 22, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I gotta say, having an actual carb cap makes for way better dabbing than that inverted domeless nail cap I was using before. Just unscrewed the thing and flipped it over, worked well enough. I'm going to have to start using smaller dabs though so my efficiency is going to go up since I can get way more rips off a smaller dab \o/
> 
> Also, damn. Nothing but gassed right now.


Plants lookin good, take a pic thru glasses tho, will be much better than purple....

Try banger beads yet? Wondering if gimmick or useful.

Haven’t had an alert on yours since early week...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Plants lookin good, take a pic thru glasses tho, will be much better than purple....
> 
> Try banger beads yet? Wondering if gimmick or useful.
> 
> Haven’t had an alert on yours since early week...


The alerts here are weird bro. Kinda like on GC, but there's more of a period in between where you'll get notifications. I'm not convinced it's working 100% correctly on either board lol.

I have seen banger beads, and I think that they're actually probably a bit useful, depending on what they're made out of. Just looking at them, I think they perform 2 functions - 1) increasing the heated surface area so that you get more vaporization, and 2) moving the oil around so that more is exposed directly to heated surfaces. Whether or not they actually work like that I've no idea. I saw a guy I follow on IG hitting a banger with one and they were spinning around in that thing fast as fuck, it was awesome to watch lol!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 22, 2019)

Through glasses as requested:
  
Mango kush in the mainline and raspberry cough with the asymmetrical topping. They look really freaking good


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 22, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Through glasses as requested:
> View attachment 4304886 View attachment 4304887
> Mango kush in the mainline and raspberry cough with the asymmetrical topping. They look really freaking good


My type of view...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 23, 2019)

Oh my. Little something about to poke her head out. Couldn't see her at first. Now she's about to pop free. Damn right


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 23, 2019)

Tagging you @Or_Gro so you see the notification this time lol! Did some defol on both, and the baby is poking on out. Also, check out how big Rbc 's fucking leaf is:
 

Was trying to do some gentle lst earlier, but damn, her branches are like fucking rocks!!!


Can see one arm of the mainline above. Here's the rest of her. 
I told Steak on GC forums that it's not perfect to my engineer's eye when he complimented it, but that I guess my mainline would pass a gov't inspection lol. I've seen plenty of mainlines at my buddy's place, but this is the first one of my own. It's cool, but it does take a while to do proper 

 
And here's baby Green Crack. Cotyledons looking beautiful, oh yeah.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Tagging you @Or_Gro so you see the notification this time lol! Did some defol on both, and the baby is poking on out. Also, check out how big Rbc 's fucking leaf is:
> View attachment 4305333
> 
> Was trying to do some gentle lst earlier, but damn, her branches are like fucking rocks!!!
> ...


Lookin great man! Don’t worry too much what they look like, work on getting good at positioning the tops, pretty soon it’ll be second nature...

Seedling looking good, hope it goes easy on you...mine are killin me...more whining about GC on my thread...lol


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 24, 2019)

So my brain juices got to perkkalatin earlier...

I discovered this:
 

Do you guys see it? Look real hard. 



Spoiler: Where's Waldo



That big door flap. I didn't know it was there until today. Been climbing my fat ass in and out of the side entrances. NO LONGER!!



...yep. 

 
Rearranged slightly, since I have better ingress.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> So my brain juices got to perkkalatin earlier...
> 
> I discovered this:
> View attachment 4306130
> ...


Lol...how did you put it up without zipping that door?

Man, I love the design and strength of these tents. The wall facing the big door is what i consider the back. So, doors on all the other walls makes every spot accessible, easily.

My main complaints are that there aren’t any floor level ports on the back side and i’d rather a velcro catch rather than the ring and clip setup that holds main door open (find that yet?).


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol...how did you put it up without zipping that door?
> 
> Man, I love the design and strength of these tents. The wall facing the big door is what i consider the back. So, doors on all the other walls makes every spot accessible, easily.
> 
> My main complaints are that there aren’t any floor level ports on the back side and i’d rather a velcro catch rather than the ring and clip setup that holds main door open (find that yet?).


You know the fucked up parts are that I saw that ring AND zipped up the door. I figured that was just how it had been made. I never considered it was a door. One of those things where you hear on the news about a smart dude doing something derp lol!

I did find the clip. If you remember me asking Steak how his vent flaps are held up, I did get some metal pins or rods or some shit with it. Probably supposed to use those but ehhhhh they looked like they'd be hard on the Mylar, very slender and no silicone caps on the end. I can fix that part tho. Hm. 

Now that I realize what I thought was a weird side is the front, I'm mildly surprised that that floor-level slot isn't in the back of the tent. 

Velcro would be good. That plastic clip was a bitch to get off the ring last night. I might grab a d-ring and hook it to it for simplicity's sake. 

Also I was looking at that bluefish(sp?) controller and the storm. Except for mirroring outside conditions, in order to like grow outdoors indoors, what good would those be? Are they programmable and all that shit?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 25, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> You know the fucked up parts are that I saw that ring AND zipped up the door. I figured that was just how it had been made. I never considered it was a door. One of those things where you hear on the news about a smart dude doing something derp lol!
> 
> I did find the clip. If you remember me asking Steak how his vent flaps are held up, I did get some metal pins or rods or some shit with it. Probably supposed to use those but ehhhhh they looked like they'd be hard on the Mylar, very slender and no silicone caps on the end. I can fix that part tho. Hm.
> 
> ...


Bluefish is made for fish aquarium leds, but since it is basically a multi-channel dc controller, can be used for any led. programmable and internet connectable.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Bluefish is made for fish aquarium leds, but since it is basically a multi-channel dc controller, can be used for any led. programmable and internet connectable.


I'm guessing it plugs into the dimmers?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 25, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm guessing it plugs into the dimmers?


Drivers are wired into controller


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Drivers are wired into controller


Hmm. That'd be pretty wicked for light simulation. Drivers into controller, controller into lights?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 25, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Hmm. That'd be pretty wicked for light simulation. Drivers into controller, controller into lights?


Haven’t even tried to figure out how to wire mine....got them to manage supplemental blues for vegging with 288s....haven’t gotten there yet since 96s are so excellent for that...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 25, 2019)

My GC is coming along pretty well so far.




About how far along was yours before she got to acting hinky, @Or_Gro ? Or was it basically since jump?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 26, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My GC is coming along pretty well so far.
> 
> View attachment 4306876
> View attachment 4306875
> ...


No, she wanted to make it to the net cup, before acting up....

So you’re just about due...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No, she wanted to make it to the net cup, before acting up....
> 
> So you’re just about due...


Fml


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 29, 2019)

Quick picture this morning of the whole tent. 

 

Back right there you can see three of six gift clones getting busy growing in 5g fabric pots. Rbc to the left still, and Mgk in the back. Green Crack is just visible hiding behind the skirts of Rbc. Her leaf tips are indeed slightly red, @Or_Gro , so may be same pheno R.I.P. lol. 

Got company coming in this weekend, then after they leave, some leaves will be leafing as well when I defol the shit out of those two bigger plants.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Quick picture this morning of the whole tent.
> 
> View attachment 4308512
> 
> ...


Why not have them help?


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 29, 2019)

Green crack finger hash:


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Why not have them help?


Because I have what some call a serious problem with people touching my shit.  It gives me a real case of the heebie jeebies. Also because it's next weekend not this weekend, due to a timing belt malfunction. Fuck you timing belt. 

Before:
 

After:
 

I cut the Rbc back a pretty good bit but man I just didn't want to be assed with figuring out how to tie branches down, so I just snipped the lowest ones. Need to refill the big girls' buckets too. Both sets of roots are equally impressive in different ways. I'll post up pics of roots soon.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Because I have what some call a serious problem with people touching my shit.  It gives me a real case of the heebie jeebies. Also because it's next weekend not this weekend, due to a timing belt malfunction. Fuck you timing belt.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4309625
> ...


Major brazilian!!! One good thing about a busted timing belt..


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Mar 31, 2019)

Woosh. Tired now, took a bit of time out this am much to the consternation of the Missus, who is A Firm Believer In Many Snuggles. Big girls are re-nuted and ph'd. They were both down to about a gallon when I looked last night, yikes!

 
Mgk here. I had to unwrap it from around my air disc lol!

 
These are still impressive. I wouldn't have ever thought a clone could put out a root mass like that.

Also gave everything a tiny tiny tiny amount of gff that's already been diluted once. What can I say I like corn silk.


----------



## Or_Gro (Mar 31, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Woosh. Tired now, took a bit of time out this am much to the consternation of the Missus, who is A Firm Believer In Many Snuggles. Big girls are re-nuted and ph'd. They were both down to about a gallon when I looked last night, yikes!
> 
> View attachment 4309649
> Mgk here. I had to unwrap it from around my air disc lol!
> ...


Lookin good...no need to worry bout gff, each bucket gets an undiluted ml whenever i add water, no problem...

Get yer ass back to snugglin, dude!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 1, 2019)

The two big girls there are pretty much ready for flower. All I need to do is to pull those 4 highest tops out and back just enough to bring them even with the rest of that plant's canopy. GC is finally getting some size on her, plus she's got a snaggle-toothed root hanging out the bottom of her basket


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 1, 2019)

Got home hungry...Missus went to get dinner, meanwhile on the Plantation...

 
Tops tied back on Mgk. It won't pass a level-test, but I guess the canopy is flat enough for gov't work. 

 
Pretty sure that main stalk is bigger around than my middle finger. Sheesh!

 
Whole tent, just to these two. Need to move the cloner out but I'm taking a fat ass dab first. 

 
And here's my ragged closet. Mgk mother there in the far left corner. Gift clones in the middle fabrics, and Green Crack on the far right. 

Fucked with my lights a bit, got internal timers set up. Right now they come on going all in, but later on I'm gonna see if I can't get it set so that the reds come on early. Do any of you know if that'd be enough to help the girls out or nah?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 1, 2019)

Because I know @Or_Gro is going to say something like "Show me through the glasses!" --

 
Bit more panoramic too.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Because I know @Or_Gro is going to say something like "Show me through the glasses!" --
> 
> View attachment 4310554
> Bit more panoramic too.


Looks like they need some plumbing assistance... root or humidity issue?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Looks like they need some plumbing assistance... root or humidity issue?


More likely than not humidity. Roots are still looking great. I just haven't stopped and gotten a humidifier. Thanks for reminding me, I'll add it to The List.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> More likely than not humidity. Roots are still looking great. I just haven't stopped and gotten a humidifier. Thanks for reminding me, I'll add it to The List.


You aimin that at moi?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You aimin that at moi?


No


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> No


Couldn’t resist....in my current condition....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Couldn’t resist....in my current condition....


Snow day? You must have an amazing imagination!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Snow day? You must have an amazing imagination!


Rain day....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Rain day....


I believe we just call that a "day" here in Organia.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I believe we just call that a "day" here in Organia.


Wasn’t feelin like sinking a tractor to”day”....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wasn’t feelin like sinking a tractor to”day”....


Lol you guys are silly. Ordered me one of these Sunday:

https://humboldtvapetech.com/product/stainless-steel-sai-atomizer-kit-w-voopoo-drag-157w-mod/

Supposed to be at the house tomorrow when I get off work!!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Lol you guys are silly. Ordered me one of these Sunday:
> 
> https://humboldtvapetech.com/product/stainless-steel-sai-atomizer-kit-w-voopoo-drag-157w-mod/
> 
> Supposed to be at the house tomorrow when I get off work!!


Refillable with your own rosin?? My son had something similar for tobacco and it had an open chamber to refil.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 2, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Refillable with your own rosin?? My son had something similar for tobacco and it had an open chamber to refil.


Yep! You put s dab on the coils and get some!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Lol you guys are silly. Ordered me one of these Sunday:
> 
> https://humboldtvapetech.com/product/stainless-steel-sai-atomizer-kit-w-voopoo-drag-157w-mod/
> 
> Supposed to be at the house tomorrow when I get off work!!


Computerized vaping...Enjoy!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yep! You put s dab on the coils and get some!


Like that quartz one....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 2, 2019)

Yessiree Bob. !!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 2, 2019)

I'll let you guys know how it does


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'll let you guys know how it does


That’ll work...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’ll work...


Ever seen one of these?

https://bananabros.com/products/otto


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Ever seen one of these?
> 
> https://bananabros.com/products/otto


When i look in the mirror.....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Ever seen one of these?
> 
> https://bananabros.com/products/otto


That's pretty cool, Ibn! 

I'd never turn down a hit from a joint but, to me it doesn't taste the same as a bowl or bong hit. I think maybe I've rolled a joint like less than 6 times in my 35 year experience.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> When i look in the mirror.....


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's pretty cool, Ibn!
> 
> I'd never turn down a hit from a joint but, to me it doesn't taste the same as a bowl or bong hit. I think maybe I've rolled a joint like less than 6 times in my 35 year experience.


Wouldn't be buying it for myself. In-laws are huge on joints, and don't really like glass for whatever reason. Figured it might make a good Xmas present and was curious if anyone's used one for real lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's pretty cool, Ibn!
> 
> I'd never turn down a hit from a joint but, to me it doesn't taste the same as a bowl or bong hit. I think maybe I've rolled a joint like less than 6 times in my 35 year experience.


I luv joints & bongs, pipes in a pinch, don’t really do cones...but rosin dabs beat all...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Is that john m?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Is that john m?


Yuh, selfie so you could see me finally, Wayne.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 3, 2019)

Here I am at a recent training.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

Good shot bro good shot! I like that you're forwarding your education about the evils of drugs!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

Also, hour and nine minutes until my dab vaporizer is supposed to be here!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Good shot bro good shot! I like that you're forwarding your education about the evils of drugs!


Lol, I do what I can to edumacate the younglings.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Good looking stoners!

I love you guys, but unfortunately my selfierevealer is not working....it broke when i tried to use it earlier....something about too much chrome...on the dome...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Goid looking stoners!
> 
> I love you guys, but unfortunately my selfierevealer is not working....it broke when i tried to use it earlier....something about too much chrome...on the dome...


Lmao, yeah that wasn't really me. That guy was probably younger than my son.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao, yeah that wasn't really me. That guy was probably younger than my son.


Yeah, had me cornfused...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yuh, selfie so you could see me finally, Wayne.


John M. Wayne Jimmy Jo-Bob Johnson Jr. III


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 3, 2019)

Me, actual me, last Halloween. Daughter did the makeup.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

Wasn't me either just some kid on the meme website lol. Flipped the girls yesterday. I'll put up a picture later.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Me, actual me, last Halloween. Daughter did the makeup.
> View attachment 4311474


So, was she makin you look better....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Wasn't me either just some kid on the meme website lol. Flipped the girls yesterday. I'll put up a picture later.


Lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> So, was she makin you look better....


She did well to cover my holy moley unibrow! And, you'd have lost your lunch if you saw my second cranium sticking out!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

I should quit expecting my shit to arrive when they tell me it will, lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 3, 2019)

Be ready...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

OK, you guys win...mine:


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I should quit expecting my shit to arrive when they tell me it will, lol


But then you wouldn’t be disappointed...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> OK, you guys win...mine:
> 
> View attachment 4311533


Jesus dude... Are you able to see a doctor about it? Maybe kevorkian can fit you in?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

I think Dr Moreau would be better for his chances...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Jesus dude... Are you able to see a doctor about it? Maybe kevorkian can fit you in?


I think sdny has it covered....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

Here we go.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Here we go.
> 
> View attachment 4311637


Beauties, man!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 3, 2019)

Tyvm!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 4, 2019)

Came in sometime today. 

 
Rainbow resin for panel is pretty cool. 

 
You just set it down and pull the end cap off

 
Put your shit in on top of that rather tasty donut(quartz to be tested soon), put the cap back on, and hold the big button for a few secs. Inhale. Pulse button if you put a lot in. Get high. 

She works well, lemme tell ya.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Came in sometime today.
> 
> View attachment 4312132
> Rainbow resin for panel is pretty cool.
> ...


Damn it! Is there no end to the things I simply MUST have for this "hobby"?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 4, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Damn it! Is there no end to the things I simply MUST have for this "hobby"?


It's dope as fuck, but you gonna pay for it too. My whole little kit + next day(which was in reality 4-day but I live opposite-coast) was $157 and change. Worth tho, to be able to medicate swiftly and on the fly.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It's dope as fuck, but you gonna pay for it too. My whole little kit + next day(which was in reality 4-day but I live opposite-coast) was $157 and change. Worth tho, to be able to medicate swiftly and on the fly.


Lol, I gotta add this to the ever growing list o crap I need. What better way to travel with your meds and have everything you need. Compact and the best quality of smoke you could possibly have with you instead of bringing all of your dab stuff. Its brilliant Ibn.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 4, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, I gotta add this to the ever growing list o crap I need. What better way to travel with your meds and have everything you need. Compact and the beat quality of smoke you could possibly have with you instead of bringing all of your dab stuff. Its brilliant Ibn.


Damn right. I figure I can get like a little shaving bag or something(smell-proof if possible) and set it inside of my lunch box next to the ice block. Should let the concentrate stay in good shape while it's hanging out in there during the day.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Damn right. I figure I can get like a little shaving bag or something(smell-proof if possible) and set it inside of my lunch box next to the ice block. Should let the concentrate stay in good shape while it's hanging out in there during the day.


Lol, that's a great idea!

I would be soooo worthless if I smoked before or during work. Right now, I take a dab and the power of speech leaves me for about a half hour and slowly makes it's way back. I just sit in awe while I listen to Mrs. Sticky ramble on at about 500 words a minute... She's an over achiever that way!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 4, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, that's a great idea!
> 
> I would be soooo worthless if I smoked before or during work. Right now, I take a dab and the power of speech leaves me for about a half hour and slowly makes it's way back. I just sit in awe while I listen to Mrs. Sticky ramble on at about 500 words a minute... She's an over achiever that way!


For whatever reason it doesn't mess with me that badly. I get high af, of course, but I can still function. I CAN smoke myself to unfunctionality, but that defeats the whole purpose of medicating during the day


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 7, 2019)

Still alive over here. Anxiety was murdering me for a few days, better now. Ended up having to literally get in the truck, ride to the va hospital, and tell them face to face what was going on for them to see me. Craziness man. 

Girls are looking really good. Not going to be able to pick them up soon. A long funnel is near the top of The List for acquisitions lol. 

 
Side shot to show off how wide these girls' hips are. Gonna be some defoliation in order soon lol. 

 
Still looks pretty nice and flat too


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 7, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Still alive over here. Anxiety was murdering me for a few days, better now. Ended up having to literally get in the truck, ride to the va hospital, and tell them face to face what was going on for them to see me. Craziness man.
> 
> Girls are looking really good. Not going to be able to pick them up soon. A long funnel is near the top of The List for acquisitions lol.
> 
> ...


Is that the little 4 top mainline? Wow! Yep, she's been eating her Wheaties!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 7, 2019)

Yessir thats my little 4-piece mainline lol! Doesn't look like one at all unless you look at her pipes.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Came in sometime today.
> 
> View attachment 4312132
> Rainbow resin for panel is pretty cool.
> ...


Fucking alerts!

How'd you keep this secret for almost 10 days?

Looks like it’s more than a paperweight....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Damn right. I figure I can get like a little shaving bag or something(smell-proof if possible) and set it inside of my lunch box next to the ice block. Should let the concentrate stay in good shape while it's hanging out in there during the day.


I’d eat lunch with you.,..


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, that's a great idea!
> 
> I would be soooo worthless if I smoked before or during work. Right now, I take a dab and the power of speech leaves me for about a half hour and slowly makes it's way back. I just sit in awe while I listen to Mrs. Sticky ramble on at about 500 words a minute... She's an over achiever that way!


Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> For whatever reason it doesn't mess with me that badly. I get high af, of course, but I can still function. I CAN smoke myself to unfunctionality, but that defeats the whole purpose of medicating during the day


No, backwards...not smoking to unfunctionality defeats the whole purpose of weed....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Still alive over here. Anxiety was murdering me for a few days, better now. Ended up having to literally get in the truck, ride to the va hospital, and tell them face to face what was going on for them to see me. Craziness man.
> 
> Girls are looking really good. Not going to be able to pick them up soon. A long funnel is near the top of The List for acquisitions lol.
> 
> ...


Beauties!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 13, 2019)

Tagging @Or_Gro and @StickyBudHound because fuck notifications too. @Steakbomb too. 

 

Last defol I think except spot-checks later on. Stretched pretty well. Not too far, not too short. 

Also, yeah, the Saionara is way more than a paperweight, though the stainless steel model like I have is a brutal paperweight when the batteries in my box mod are dead lol. This thing gets me completely rekt. Put a dab in, put it on titanium temp control. Bout 435-550 degrees. Hit hard. Get ripped.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 13, 2019)

Man my father in law left a few beers here when he left. I don't drink much bc if I have too much I can't behave. However, I've had one beer and I've been dabbing on this Sai and holy fuck I am more Chinese than Jackie fucking Chan right now. 

Also I'd eat lunch with you too OG.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Man my father in law left a few beers here when he left. I don't drink much bc if I have too much I can't behave. However, I've had one beer and I've been dabbing on this Sai and holy fuck I am more Chinese than Jackie fucking Chan right now.
> 
> Also I'd eat lunch with you too OG.


Sounds like it works good, Jackie....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Tagging @Or_Gro and @StickyBudHound because fuck notifications too. @Steakbomb too.
> 
> View attachment 4317346
> 
> ...


Fuck @Steakbomb , too?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Tagging @Or_Gro and @StickyBudHound because fuck notifications too. @Steakbomb too.
> 
> View attachment 4317346
> 
> ...


Yeah man, alerts are worthless on riu. I've just tried to make it a habit to check the few threads on here once in a while that I follow.

The girls look like they're coming along nicely Ibn! I have one more small defol left just before flip, I think. A few more weeks to go.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 14, 2019)

Nah not fuck @Steakbomb , silly @Or_Gro. My buddy asked me to send him some pics of my Sai earlier bc he's trying to turn someone onto it. Sent him all this, @StickyBudHound check it out too!

 
 
 
Came with a stainless steel or glass mouthpiece thing, so I put the glass one on it cause I thought it looked cooler lol

 
Ceramic donut coil. Works pretty well but I like the triple titanium a lot. 

 
Fat dab I killed in two 435 degree rips earlier. Woosh.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Nah not fuck @Steakbomb , silly @Or_Gro. My buddy asked me to send him some pics of my Sai earlier bc he's trying to turn someone onto it. Sent him all this, @StickyBudHound check it out too!
> 
> View attachment 4317561
> View attachment 4317562
> ...


Lol..,you said @Steakbomb, too...

How often, and how, do you clean those fucking coils?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol..,you said @Steakbomb, too...
> 
> How often, and how, do you clean those fucking coils?


I probably alcohol soak them once or twice a week.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 14, 2019)

@Or_Gro What do you consider to be a "top" when you count them in your canopy?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 14, 2019)

Another couple of questions, too. The reds on my KIND lights aren't red enough to activate the Emmerson effect, isn't that correct? 

Another question, do you guys believe it's more beneficial to turn the lights on at low power starting at lights-on time and slowly ramping up to a peak, then descending back to zero again -- or is it better to turn them on at full blast right off from jump to zip?


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 14, 2019)

I go work outside for the day and come back to this fuck steakbomb business. Rude!

Lol


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Another couple of questions, too. The reds on my KIND lights aren't red enough to activate the Emmerson effect, isn't that correct?
> 
> Another question, do you guys believe it's more beneficial to turn the lights on at low power starting at lights-on time and slowly ramping up to a peak, then descending back to zero again -- or is it better to turn them on at full blast right off from jump to zip?


Probably not getting emerson from those, no - or at least not in any way that overcomes the spectral shortcomings of blurple leds.

I always went full blast right from the get go w/ my xl750. I ramped to full power over several days, but intra-day was always maxing out whatever my setting was from lights on thru lights off.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro What do you consider to be a "top" when you count them in your canopy?


To be technical, the top of any main/lateral. To be realistic, any “top” that is at/close to canopy surface.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 14, 2019)

It wasn't a fuck @Steakbomb too omg lol. I was just thoroughly gassed and was more like fuck I gotta add Steak to the list too rofl. 

Also, thanks for the info


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It wasn't a fuck @Steakbomb too omg lol. I was just thoroughly gassed and was more like fuck I gotta add Steak to the list too rofl.
> 
> Also, thanks for the info


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 14, 2019)

Look like they're praying pretty good in these shots. They're still not as devoted as @Or_Gro's girls but slowly getting there. 

 

 
Little pink in this one(oops) but it shows the Rbc off a little better. She has a bit less in the number of tops department but her tops are a little bigger in exchange. 

 
Hoping this Mgk will kill it and I'll get a decent yield on the Rbc. So far she's looking like she's gonna be close to.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 15, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Look like they're praying pretty good in these shots. They're still not as devoted as @Or_Gro's girls but slowly getting there.
> 
> View attachment 4317944
> 
> ...


Lookin great man! You’re gonna be happy...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lookin great man! You’re gonna be happy...


Hoping so!!


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 16, 2019)

Very nice mate...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 16, 2019)

They're really taking off, Ibn! The extreme defol really is amazing bro, I wish I had the cojones to do it that way. Lol I can never bring myself to go that far... Maybe in a few weeks right before I flip mine, I'll do it that way.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> They're really taking off, Ibn! The extreme defol really is amazing bro, I wish I had the cojones to do it that way. Lol I can never bring myself to go that far... Maybe in a few weeks right before I flip mine, I'll do it that way.


Mine is really looking like she's about ready for another when I looked in last night. Pretty sure they're gonna need to be fed again too, they're getting into week 3 from flip. Today is week 3 day 2. I hadn't wanted to defol again but when you take all that green the plant likes to try to replace it lol!

I usually just leave like the top 3, maybe 4 fans on a branch. Rest gotta go. The Missus was saying something the other day and she's like he's making it naked but I've seen what he can do so fuck it he knows what he's doing lol. I just learn from the guys before me. Air and light = fat buds. Shade = shit. I ain't growing outside.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 16, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Very nice mate...


Thank you very much and welcome!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 16, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Mine is really looking like she's about ready for another when I looked in last night. Pretty sure they're gonna need to be fed again too, they're getting into week 3 from flip. Today is week 3 day 2. I hadn't wanted to defol again but when you take all that green the plant likes to try to replace it lol!
> 
> I usually just leave like the top 3, maybe 4 fans on a branch. Rest gotta go. The Missus was saying something the other day and she's like he's making it naked but I've seen what he can do so fuck it he knows what he's doing lol. I just learn from the guys before me. Air and light = fat buds. Shade = shit. I ain't growing outside.


...and with hydro, they don’t need the fan-shaped nute storage silos.....

I’m finding, with my setup, minimum 3 complete fan-leaf defols: before 12:12, around 3 wks, week 4-5....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 16, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Mine is really looking like she's about ready for another when I looked in last night. Pretty sure they're gonna need to be fed again too, they're getting into week 3 from flip. Today is week 3 day 2. I hadn't wanted to defol again but when you take all that green the plant likes to try to replace it lol!
> 
> I usually just leave like the top 3, maybe 4 fans on a branch. Rest gotta go. The Missus was saying something the other day and she's like he's making it naked but I've seen what he can do so fuck it he knows what he's doing lol. I just learn from the guys before me. Air and light = fat buds. Shade = shit. I ain't growing outside.


I hear ya man. I didn't know jack just 18 to 20 months ago. I was doing a little but, OG got me started really focusing on it. My girls have had 3 haircuts so far and will get another before flip and then again on flower week 3. 

I'm playing hide and seek with leader branches for the next few weeks. Gotta do some crisscrossing of branches on 3 of 4 plants so some lower stuff gets to the scrog before flip day. Very itchy to get flower going!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> ...and with hydro, they don’t need the fan-shaped nute storage silos.....
> 
> I’m finding, with my setup, minimum 3 complete fan-leaf defols: before 12:12, around 3 wks, week 4-5....


Sounding about right then!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 16, 2019)

Raspberry Cough post defol. 

 
Pretty good canopy. Still not as flat as @Or_Gro 's but slowly coming into line. The mainline definitely helped get everything closer to line.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 16, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4318945
> Raspberry Cough post defol.
> 
> View attachment 4318944
> Pretty good canopy. Still not as flat as @Or_Gro 's but slowly coming into line. The mainline definitely helped get everything closer to line.


Lots of little stars....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lots of little stars....


One day they'll be big stars and then I'll smoke the fuck out of them


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 17, 2019)

Doot doot

 

 
Whole lot of praying going on in here!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 18, 2019)

Refilled both big plants, and completely redid Green Crack's water this evening after work. Put in the veg soup so hoping to see that one chugging soon. She seems like she had some stem dampening early on, if you remember me mentioning some weirdness @Or_Gro with mine too. That's going away as her stem is getting bigger, fairly sure it's cured/fixed and the plant is just exfoliating it away. 

Outside of that, she seems to be okay. Threw hella roots out the side of her cube looked like a radiator manifold almost lol!

Watered the mango kush mother in keeping too, slow-growing in promix until I can get the tent clear to sog it in my big tote. Bedtime now that I'm nice and mellovated.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 19, 2019)

Took two glamour shots today lolol

I think they're coming along pretty well!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Took two glamour shots today lolol
> 
> I think they're coming along pretty well!
> 
> View attachment 4320201 View attachment 4320203


Only gets bigger and better from here....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 20, 2019)

Week 3 day 6. Getting faaat. Almost time to cut more leaves off and maybe tie a few down a bit.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4320806
> Week 3 day 6. Getting faaat. Almost time to cut more leaves off and maybe tie a few down a bit.


Gonna be a bamboo jungle underneath that canopy.....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gonna be a bamboo jungle underneath that canopy.....


It is dude lol. I'll see if I can't remember to snap a picture in a few haha.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 22, 2019)

Here in the East, we plant bamboo under our pot in order to support heavy growth...(lol)

 

Atop which rests...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 22, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Here in the East, we plant bamboo under our pot in order to support heavy growth...(lol)
> 
> View attachment 4321769
> 
> ...


...in case of a flood...like in


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 22, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Here in the East, we plant bamboo under our pot in order to support heavy growth...(lol)
> 
> View attachment 4321769
> 
> ...


Here in the west, we stealthily plant bamboo in the yards of neighbors we don't like. Lol that shit is hard to get rid of!

@Or_Gro, Blue Bayou?.... Pfffft...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 22, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Here in the west, we stealthily plant bamboo in the yards of neighbors we don't like. Lol that shit is hard to get rid of!
> 
> @Or_Gro, Blue Bayou?.... Pfffft...


Lol....oh no you don’t...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol....oh no you don’t...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


>


Lmmfao! Ha ha I'm dying over here.... 

Out of respect for Ibn and his beautiful ladies, I am disinclined to acquiesce a new challenge on his thread. <nudge nudge, know what I mean?>


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 22, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmmfao! Ha ha I'm dying over here....
> 
> Out of respect for Ibn and his beautiful ladies, I am disinclined to acquiesce a new challenge on his thread. <nudge nudge, know what I mean?>


Lol...he might have to join in....let’s go to Steak’s place....


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 22, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Here in the East, we plant bamboo under our pot in order to support heavy growth...(lol)
> 
> View attachment 4321769
> 
> ...


Big East
REP
RE
SENT


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 22, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Big East
> REP
> RE
> SENT


Sticky and i are farther east...


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sticky and i are farther east...


Technically, everywhere is east of everywhere...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 22, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Technically, everywhere is east of everywhere...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 23, 2019)

Goddamn spheres...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

heyooooooo whats up guys?? nice to see some familiar faces


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> heyooooooo whats up guys?? nice to see some familiar faces


Oh snap


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

apparently our ethos thread was too much for the almighty GC moderators.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> apparently our ethos thread was too much for the almighty GC moderators.


I like a good story...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

What’s up


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s up


 

Breakfast of champeens...



Sup?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

What’s up


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

we got that thread to like 353 pages or something like that and the RMJL came in and locked it down. was threatening to ban multiple members over it. then i created a replica thread which had like two replies and then was shut down within twenty minutes.i messaged her and she added in the OP of the original thread and was just causing a stink over it. then i began a journal for the ethos banana hammock comparative we were doing and it followed all guidelines and then one of the like 7 of us they were threatening to banned was making vague comments about their decision to shut down our threads and were deleting posts without even messaging people about why in the journal so that got locked down so they shut down 3 threads in 36hours. the moderators can do what they want over there and if you have any criticism or comment about them or their actions they can just delete whatever they want because comments and criticizing mods decisions is against forum guidelines. so they look good all the time its just horse shit and they think they're some sort of god or something makes sense why most the experienced growers have have moved on from that site. ill keep my journal over there but will no longer share my knowledge on that site FUCK EM.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> we got that thread to like 353 pages or something like that and the RMJL came in and locked it down. was threatening to ban multiple members over it. then i created a replica thread which had like two replies and then was shut down within twenty minutes.i messaged her and she added in the OP of the original thread and was just causing a stink over it. then i began a journal for the ethos banana hammock comparative we were doing and it followed all guidelines and then one of the like 7 of us they were threatening to banned was making vague comments about their decision to shut down our threads and were deleting posts without even messaging people about why in the journal so that got locked down so they shut down 3 threads in 36hours. the moderators can do what they want over there and if you have any criticism or comment about them or their actions they can just delete whatever they want because comments and criticizing mods decisions is against forum guidelines. so they look good all the time its just horse shit and they think they're some sort of god or something makes sense why most the experienced growers have have moved on from that site. ill keep my journal over there but will no longer share my knowledge on that site FUCK EM.


My fave part of that story is the last two words...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

@Or_Gro ive heard great things about you. Hoping RollitUp welcomes us old GC heads with arms wide open.... that was my stoner home since I was 14. 

Anyway. I tried DWC once and it didn’t go good. Later found out my well water was 250 ppm. Roots grew. But every set of new leaves the ones under it would die. 

Going to try again with distilled water. Also was wanting to start it in say a McDonald’s cup with an air stone..... pricey to fill 5 5gallon buckets with distilled water to start. I think I’ll be ok once my seedlings can handle the 200ppm


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Not trying to get off on the wrong foot. Before I get too far gone.....can we give beans to less fortunate on here?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4323857
> 
> Breakfast of champeens...
> 
> ...


Dabbin all that yourself? Bought a new nectar collector today.... my lungs are ready


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Here’s my tent a week or so ago. 

That bucket is auto ultimate. Had a lot of trouble dialing my PH in. She’s good now. But hello yellow.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Damn I still can’t post ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Or_Gro ive heard great things about you. Hoping RollitUp welcomes us old GC heads with arms wide open.... that was my stoner home since I was 14.
> 
> Anyway. I tried DWC once and it didn’t go good. Later found out my well water was 250 ppm. Roots grew. But every set of new leaves the ones under it would die.
> 
> Going to try again with distilled water. Also was wanting to start it in say a McDonald’s cup with an air stone..... pricey to fill 5 5gallon buckets with distilled water to start. I think I’ll be ok once my seedlings can handle the 200ppm


You can start them in a rapid rooter or root riot, when roots come out, put rr in a net cup with hydroton and put in a bucket w airstone (pH 5.9-6.1, temp 65-70F, hydroguard/garden friendly fungicide, no nutes); when roots start branching (about 3 pairs of true leaves), add veg nutes at about 300ppm).

Getting plants started in dwc is the hardest part. But, the key to any part of growth cycle in dwc is pH, temp, hydroguard/garden friendly fungicide, bubbles, nute ppm...not much tolerance for error/neglect on this stuff.

Btw, if your well water is only 250ppm, that’s not what killed your plant. 250 is fine, mine is somewhere higher than that, no prob. I’m running ro water this run, but actually like my house water better (ro wastes a lot of time and water, makes pH adjustment trickier, and doesn't seem to be doing anything better).


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dabbin all that yourself? Bought a new nectar collector today.... my lungs are ready


Pressed 11g last week...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s my tent a week or so ago.
> 
> That bucket is auto ultimate. Had a lot of trouble dialing my PH in. She’s good now. But hello yellow.
> 
> View attachment 4323901


Nice buddage in there dude... those all autos?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn I still can’t post ?


You’re posting dude...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Word ! Hope this place is more laid back than gc . Like smoke said . Mods are a bunch of clowns .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks @Or_Gro yes all autos. 

My next run is going to. Be all Ethos photos aside from one of my own cuts of Mephisto Deez nugs. 

Autos perform well in smaller pots in my experience. My one gallons yielded 2-3x what my three gallons yielded. 

Nervous about starting these expensive beans DWC. But I’m going to put faith in your judgement man and I’ll post pics daily along the way. 

Concerning to me that my well water wasn’t the issue. :/


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Word ! Hope this place is more laid back than gc . Like smoke said . Mods are a bunch of clowns .


Mods aside, gc is more laidback, imo...lots of touchy subjects here, with people lookin for a fight....but, some of the best experts and lots of good folk.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Pressed 11g last week...


Dulytek makes a personal 4 or 6” press for 200 bucks I was wanting to get. I usually blast via butane but hell I’ve spent way more than 200 bucks on butane....


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Word ! Hope this place is more laid back than gc . Like smoke said . Mods are a bunch of clowns .


Iceman is in our comparative ethos grow. He’s from grasscity along with Smokexbreak. we are all experienced growers hoping to share knowledge and learn more.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You can start them in a rapid rooter or root riot, when roots come out, put rr in a net cup with hydroton and put in a bucket w airstone (pH 5.9-6.1, temp 65-70F, hydroguard/garden friendly fungicide, no nutes); when roots start branching (about 3 pairs of true leaves), add veg nutes at about 300ppm).
> 
> Getting plants started in dwc is the hardest part. But, the key to any part of growth cycle in dwc is pH, temp, hydroguard/garden friendly fungicide, bubbles, nute ppm...not much tolerance for error/neglect on this stuff.
> 
> Btw, if your well water is only 250ppm, that’s not what killed your plant. 250 is fine, mine is somewhere higher than that, no prob. I’m running ro water this run, but actually like my house water better (ro wastes a lot of time and water, makes pH adjustment trickier, and doesn't seem to be doing anything better).


I’m with Moab on this dwc trend . Think my tap water ppms below 100 ... was going to use distilled water. My question is when you have a tap root in the rr you put in the net pot. Do you just top feed it till roots hit the res?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m with Moab on this dwc trend . Think my tap water ppms below 100 ... was going to use distilled water. My question is when you have a tap root in the rr you put in the net pot. Do you just top feed it till roots hit the res?


Top “water”.

Think based on what @Or_Gro said we won’t need much nutes until they have some decent leaves. Apparently. I wouldn’t have guessed that. Glad to see that info. Keeps it simple for a couple weeks.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks @Or_Gro yes all autos.
> 
> My next run is going to. Be all Ethos photos aside from one of my own cuts of Mephisto Deez nugs.
> 
> ...


Maybe run a couple dwc, rest in your normal media, til you get it dialed in...

Make sure you reread my 2nd to last paragraph. You gotta know what the optimal ranges are, and nail them....means you need some dependable monitoring equipment, chems, and a daily commitment.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

The neglect with DWC is my primary issue. I work a real job 45-60 hours a week pretty much sunup to sun down. 

I’m not against soil. But saw some bros on grasscity with monsters. They’re ALL DWC monsters. I’m not in a state where I can waste much time with small yields. Mephisto stuff for example nice smoke. Killer smoke. But plants are literally a third the size of any other breeder I’ve ever grown..... meh. 

I really need to nail the DWC guys. I wanted to run 5 buckets in my 4x4 and not touch soil ever again..... just gotta nail it. If not it’s a wasted run. And I can’t waste runs.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Well I figure a plant survives off itself for a week or two .clyde uses that mega crop stuff . Still have a decent amount of that . That silica blast and hydro guard and cal mag is what I have. Besides general organics go box .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m with Moab on this dwc trend . Think my tap water ppms below 100 ... was going to use distilled water. My question is when you have a tap root in the rr you put in the net pot. Do you just top feed it till roots hit the res?


Don’t waste time/$ on distilled water if ppm below 100 - absolute waste if that is the true ppm.

When you put rr into netcup w hydroton, that whole unit goes into bucket, Approx 1/2” ftom water surface. Your airstone will bubble, the bubbles will burst on surface, spitting microdtoplets all over that netcup, no top feed needed or recommended(i think it contributes to damping off, the biggest dwc risk at that stage, imo).


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice ! I’ll check it again . It’s city water .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Top “water”.
> 
> Think based on what @Or_Gro said we won’t need much nutes until they have some decent leaves. Apparently. I wouldn’t have guessed that. Glad to see that info. Keeps it simple for a couple weeks.


The cotyledon contains all the food a seedling needs until it’s roots are functional. 

Root branching (looks like a net) is around when they can really start uptaking nutes...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

I’m sitting at 88 ppm with my tap water .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The neglect with DWC is my primary issue. I work a real job 45-60 hours a week pretty much sunup to sun down.
> 
> I’m not against soil. But saw some bros on grasscity with monsters. They’re ALL DWC monsters. I’m not in a state where I can waste much time with small yields. Mephisto stuff for example nice smoke. Killer smoke. But plants are literally a third the size of any other breeder I’ve ever grown..... meh.
> 
> I really need to nail the DWC guys. I wanted to run 5 buckets in my 4x4 and not touch soil ever again..... just gotta nail it. If not it’s a wasted run. And I can’t waste runs.


Do 1 bucket dwc, see if you can make that work, then decide. More buckets, more work, more risk.

You gotta be on it, dwc can have great yields (w good lights) but you gotta have a routine that absolutely nails the basics...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice ! I’ll check it again . It’s city water .


City water is usually chlorinated, it needs to stand for some time for the chlorine to volatilize. i fill a few buckets and put bubblers in them to offgas the chlorine and add extra oxygen.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t waste time/$ on distilled water if ppm below 100 - absolute waste if that is the true ppm.
> 
> When you put rr into netcup w hydroton, that whole unit goes into bucket, Approx 1/2” ftom water surface. Your airstone will bubble, the bubbles will burst on surface, spitting microdtoplets all over that netcup, no top feed needed or recommended(i think it contributes to damping off, the biggest dwc risk at that stage, imo).


Thanks for that info


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m sitting at 88 ppm with my tap water .


Got that nailed, move on to next thing...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

MAN I THOUGHT THE MOTHER FUCKING ISS HAD FALLEN ON MY FAVORITE POSTING SITE. I WAS ABOUT TO STRAP UP AND GO AFTER ISIS FOR IT. 

...But on the real, welcome back ladies and gents. My threads are pretty chill, just try to take nothing personal unless you're being an idiot. Let's be real, we're potheads. Idiot happens sometime 

Supposed to get a call Monday about getting a ct scan of my abdomen so they can see if I have a blockage that's making me sick, so, hurry the fucking fuck UP Monday. I'm so done with this weird state of twisted equilibrium. 

Plants are looking pretty dainty. Let's see here...By the way, my plants are only about the level of Damn Good in dwc. @Or_Gro is the man to listen to for Near Godly. Dwc is also a LOT of work, so if you don't have the time it may not be for you. 

 
Side shot of the mango kush. 

 
Raspberry Cough here. Asymmetrical clone so she wasn't mainlined, I just let her grow and topped her here and there. 

 
The trunk, because yes it's a trunk now, of my mango kush. That's harvest trimmers, an empty 10mm syringe, and my stirring dowel. Size references. Glad to be back.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

I also screenshotted the info you gave me a page back.

I have hydroguard sillica blast and an assortment of nutrients. Pump is over 1000GPh and I have good air stones. Running quantum boards and a mars hydro “qb”. Lights seem fine. Tent seems large enough. Just gotta try hard and put effort to learning.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dulytek makes a personal 4 or 6” press for 200 bucks I was wanting to get. I usually blast via butane but hell I’ve spent way more than 200 bucks on butane....


I had the 1005, @StickyBudHound has the 6000.

Pressing is so much better than using solvents...you get the terps along w the thc...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hope or gro has patience. I do tend to ask a lot of ? . Sorry I’m advance


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> MAN I THOUGHT THE MOTHER FUCKING ISS HAD FALLEN ON MY FAVORITE POSTING SITE. I WAS ABOUT TO STRAP UP AND GO AFTER ISIS FOR IT.
> 
> ...But on the real, welcome back ladies and gents. My threads are pretty chill, just try to take nothing personal unless you're being an idiot. Let's be real, we're potheads. Idiot happens sometime
> 
> ...


Hey man, hope it all goes quickly and well.

Way to f#cking go dude, those girls look great!

Gonna have to make some room on your trophy wall for that rack...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I also screenshotted the info you gave me a page back.
> 
> I have hydroguard sillica blast and an assortment of nutrients. Pump is over 1000GPh and I have good air stones. Running quantum boards and a mars hydro “qb”. Lights seem fine. Tent seems large enough. Just gotta try hard and put effort to learning.


Right on


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey man, hope it all goes quickly and well.
> 
> Way to f#cking go dude, those girls look great!
> 
> *Gonna have to make some room on your ttophy wall for that rack...*


I might just have to do that. Nail it to the wall and like like Harvested May 2k19 lol!! Assuming they're done then. Might be June.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Pretty little flower off the Rbc. They're on week 4 day 6, so I'm looking forward to seeing what they put out 

 
This is the tallest bud on the Mgk. I don't think it's throwing colors, I think that's just my light being weird or something- still gorgeous either way lol!

 
Another shot of the Mgk. Before she was praying hard, but I think the buds are starting to get in to a point where it's not so easy to do that anymore lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

@Ibn Vapin yo man I’m not trying to hijack your thread sorry 

A handful of us “decent growers” basically got ran off another forum. Now we are trying to find a new home. Roll it up seems like where we wanna be. 

@Or_Gro man what’s up with Ph swings? Aggravating to spend 20 mins making a bucket, perfecting the PH/PPM, only to check it the next day to see my PH has went up .5-.9. I don’t understand, at all, why this happens. And it does happen. I’m not making it up.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4323953
> Pretty little flower off the Rbc. They're on week 4 day 6, so I'm looking forward to seeing what they put out
> 
> View attachment 4323954
> ...


Looks great man. Assuming Mgk is exactly what I’d guess the abbreviations mean? Machine gun kelly strain???


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4323953
> Pretty little flower off the Rbc. They're on week 4 day 6, so I'm looking forward to seeing what they put out
> 
> View attachment 4323954
> ...


Pretty... looks like a sticky harvest, too...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Looks great man. Assuming Mgk is exactly what I’d guess the abbreviations mean? Machine gun kelly strain???


Mango Kush. Rbc is Raspberry Cough.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Mango Kush. Rbc is Raspberry Cough.


Sorry thanks. Is that raspberry cough from Nirvana? I had a 5 pack once. None germinated. They resent. Next 5 pack, all duds too lol. Was looking forward to growing that strain out.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Also don't worry too much about it @Moabfighter as long as Ubn Growin, you can put up a pic here and feel safe


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry thanks. Is that raspberry cough from Nirvana? I had a 5 pack once. None germinated. They resent. Next 5 pack, all duds too lol. Was looking forward to growing that strain out.


You know I think it was from nirvana. Bought from seedsman.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Ibn Vapin yo man I’m not trying to hijack your thread sorry
> 
> A handful of us “decent growers” basically got ran off another forum. Now we are trying to find a new home. Roll it up seems like where we wanna be.
> 
> @Or_Gro man what’s up with Ph swings? Aggravating to spend 20 mins making a bucket, perfecting the PH/PPM, only to check it the next day to see my PH has went up .5-.9. I don’t understand, at all, why this happens. And it does happen. I’m not making it up.


Chemical equilibrium is sometimes a bitch...happens to everyone, part of the dwc thing...especially with low-ppm water, not enuff minerals to buffer it, so a little acid/base change drives a big pH swing.

I have a few buckets of water bubbling at any pt in time. I use them all up in a couple days, so i don’t do anything to them except let them bubble. Each day after i top my res buckets, i make adjustments to them. Takes a little more time per bucket, but nails it for each plant, and saves some chems and overall time.

If you stick with it, you’ll figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah I wouldn't call dwc hard at all. There's just shit that comes with it lol. If a Jarhead like me can do it, nobody else has any excuse at all lol!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry thanks. Is that raspberry cough from Nirvana? I had a 5 pack once. None germinated. They resent. Next 5 pack, all duds too lol. Was looking forward to growing that strain out.


Sh!t, i was planning to run some nirvana gsc this run, none of the f#ckers germmed. I contacted nirvana, they wouldn’t ship another pack or refund.

I’ll never buy from them again.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Chemical equilibrium is sometimes a bitch...happens to everyone, part of the dwc thing...especially with low-ppm water, not enuff minerals to buffer it, so a little acid/base change drives a big pH swing.
> 
> I have a few buckets of water bubbling at any pt in time. I use them all up in a couple days, so i don’t do anything to them except let them bubble. Each day after i top my res buckets, i make adjustments to them. Takes a little more time per bucket, but nails it for each plant, and saves some chems and overall time.
> 
> If you stick with it, you’ll figure out what works best for you.


Again, thanks for the info. I’m sure you put out a lot of disregarded info. Not here. I’m taking your knowledge to the bank. Thank you.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Again, thanks for the info. I’m sure you put out a lot of disregarded info. Not here. I’m taking your knowledge to the bank. Thank you.


Post some pics of your success...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Old-Man-Dabs is the new Japanese Person Bows


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Chemical equilibrium is sometimes a bitch...happens to everyone, part of the dwc thing...especially with low-ppm water, not enuff minerals to buffer it, so a little acid/base change drives a big pH swing.
> 
> I have a few buckets of water bubbling at any pt in time. I use them all up in a couple days, so i don’t do anything to them except let them bubble. Each day after i top my res buckets, i make adjustments to them. Takes a little more time per bucket, but nails it for each plant, and saves some chems and overall time.
> 
> If you stick with it, you’ll figure out what works best for you.


Do you or can you recommend humic acid? Dude at the hydro shop swore it would help me....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Do you or can you recommend humic acid? Dude at the hydro shop swore it would help me....


I’m the wrong guy to discuss nutes with...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Old-Man-Dabs is the new Japanese Person Bows


Lol...true, but for this old man, not that kind....i do mine with a


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

My wife just came to talk to me while I have Ativan talking in one ear and Delta-9 talking in the other and I really have no idea what she just said


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My wife just came to talk to me while I have Ativan talking in one ear and Delta-9 talking in the other and I really have no idea what she just said



So what’s new?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> So what’s new?


ABSOLUTELY NOTHING


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> ABSOLUTELY NOTHING


Lmao


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice and gentle dabs, nice and gentle dabs

!dab yeah


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s up


What's up bro. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

A lityle birdie told me you’re out mowin right now, must beat me to the


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A lityle birdie told me you’re out mowin right now, must beat me to the
> View attachment 4324475


Yeah I did but I can only take small ones for now. The struggle is real bro.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Just watered the left one. Let's get some close-ups while I try to calm down from my wife's brother being a sack of shit.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4325255
> Just watered the left one. Let's get some close-ups while I try to calm down from my wife's brother being a sack of shit.
> View attachment 4325257
> View attachment 4325258


Beautiful man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yeah I did but I can only take small ones for now. The struggle is real bro.


I know man, hang in there...waiting sucks, especially when not feeling good...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I know man, hang in there...waiting sucks, especially when not feeling good...


Doing my best bro. Wife's brother crossed a line earlier. He lives too far for a sick man to go fuck his bitch ass up, but I gotta go down in July and again for Xmas. An elephant never forgets.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4325255
> Just watered the left one. Let's get some close-ups while I try to calm down from my wife's brother being a sack of shit.
> View attachment 4325257
> View attachment 4325258


Is this a nebulas manifold? Like what steak bombs doing?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Is this a nebulas manifold? Like what steak bombs doing?


No, it's a regular manifold, I just did it 4-ways instead of 8. Didn't have the space to run it out to a full 8 with the Rbc in the tent too. If I had it would probably be a 3x3 plant by now.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> No, it's a regular manifold, I just did it 4-ways instead of 8. Didn't have the space to run it out to a full 8 with the Rbc in the tent too. If I had it would probably be a 3x3 plant by now.


So you topped twice?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

I see I think. Topped and left 4 branches? And then topped again?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I see I think. Topped and left 4 branches? And then topped again?


No. Every time I topped it I left zero branches except the end nodes. Topped it the first time to make my T-shape with the two branches, when those got big enough I topped it again for the 4, then just worked them out a bit and let it go. I probably could have pulled them a little more apart but didn't. If you look at the branches, you can see none of them split until after they turn up pretty much. I kept them naked all the way out. Juice superhighway.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 30, 2019)

I did leave an extra set of fan leaves though to help with recovery on each side of the main stem. So like > | < pmuch


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 1, 2019)

Getting tired of having to come up to this fucking hospital.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Getting tired of having to come up to this fucking hospital.


Sorry buddy... I hope today's visit goes well for you. What's on the agenda?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Getting tired of having to come up to this fucking hospital.


Get better my guy!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Getting tired of having to come up to this fucking hospital.


I hope they help make it worth it.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 1, 2019)

They think it's GERD. Great. Well, it's better than a few of the alternatives. Guess it's the omeprazole life for me. Hopefully this will actually help.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> They think it's GERD. Great. Well, it's better than a few of the alternatives. Guess it's the omeprazole life for me. Hopefully this will actually help.


Still gettin the scan?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Still gettin the scan?


Yea I got the ct scan, guts look just fine according to one of the surgeon residents that was there. They gave me some omeprazole and ondansetron, which is apparently a cancer-strength anti nausea medicine. I tried to tell the doc I don't really get nauseous but whatever. 

She couldn't half speak English and neither can my mental health doctor. They both seem smart enough, but something about it just bugs me. Idk. 

Rosin press is supposed to be here on the 9th, woot woot. Plants are looking good too. Can't wait on these girls to be done. Took these pics on Tuesday.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 3, 2019)

GERD is the word. 

You can see where I burnt the fuck out of the tops of my mango kush in the big pic. Got some leaf curling going on too from where the water got low with too much nitrogen before I noticed and refilled. Ugh. Lol. Need me some rdwc or something.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> GERD is the word.
> 
> You can see where I burnt the fuck out of the tops of my mango kush in the big pic. Got some leaf curling going on too from where the water got low with too much nitrogen before I noticed and refilled. Ugh. Lol. Need me some rdwc or something.
> 
> View attachment 4327579 View attachment 4327580 View attachment 4327581


RDWC...
 
Lookin good in spite of the little beating my dude.
You bail on grasscity altogether?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> RDWC...
> View attachment 4327584
> Lookin good in spite of the little beating my dude.
> You bail on grasscity altogether?


Nah just haven't posted there. Only really chat in the SSS anyway. Did I miss a mention?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Nah just haven't posted there. Only really chat in the SSS anyway. Did I miss a mention?


Nah - just hadn't seen you over there and w/ that exodus thread starting on Sunday I wondered if a bunch of folks bailed


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 3, 2019)

Oh shit lol exodus thread? I know like five or six dudes peaced from there


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Oh shit lol exodus thread? I know like five or six dudes peaced from there


That ethos thread we're all posting in - it says it's an exodus thread. Too rowdy for the GC admins?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> That ethos thread we're all posting in - it says it's an exodus thread. Too rowdy for the GC admins?


My buddy told me that they left GC because the admins just busted into their thread and shut it down and started banning people because they were going against forum policy or something like that. I've no idea whether it's true or not! I do find it pretty amusing though, because I've seen @Or_Gro get trolled and admins not say shit.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yea I got the ct scan, guts look just fine according to one of the surgeon residents that was there. They gave me some omeprazole and ondansetron, which is apparently a cancer-strength anti nausea medicine. I tried to tell the doc I don't really get nauseous but whatever.
> 
> She couldn't half speak English and neither can my mental health doctor. They both seem smart enough, but something about it just bugs me. Idk.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear scan was clear of other possibilities. Hope the meds help.

Plants are lookin great!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> GERD is the word.
> 
> You can see where I burnt the fuck out of the tops of my mango kush in the big pic. Got some leaf curling going on too from where the water got low with too much nitrogen before I noticed and refilled. Ugh. Lol. Need me some rdwc or something.
> 
> View attachment 4327579 View attachment 4327580 View attachment 4327581


Regular Routine...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> That ethos thread we're all posting in - it says it's an exodus thread. Too rowdy for the GC admins?


Lol


----------



## Steakbomb (May 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Regular Routine...
> View attachment 4327822


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> View attachment 4327825


----------



## Steakbomb (May 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4327827


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 4, 2019)

Jack's got some of the best facial expressions lmao.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> View attachment 4327829


----------



## Steakbomb (May 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4327834


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> View attachment 4327835


----------



## Steakbomb (May 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4327866


LOL - damnit! That one was next on my list!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> LOL - damnit! That one was next on my list!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 4, 2019)

Weight's stabilized around 230-235. Only about 20-30 lbs lighter than I was a month ago lawl. Getting sick really peeled it off of me damn. Mgk and Rbc steaming along unaffected for the most part. Week 5 day 6, let's go. Won't be long now


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4327872


For some reason the way he moves his arms in this gif reminds me of robin williams in mrs doubtfire lol


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 5, 2019)

Finally back where I can take dabs and smoke without having to worry much about gagging. It's nice, oh yeah.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

How you feeling brother?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 5, 2019)

Feeling good. This medicine is working really well. I had a similar issue before, but it's been probably 12-13 years ago. Goddamn that sounds like I'm starting to get a bit old lol! I think it was basically stress and being spun up all the time that did it to me. 

The medicine is a PPI, or proton pump inhibitor. Eases off some of the acid in my stomach so it doesn't make the little butthole at the end of my esophagus spasm so hard. 

Plants looking good, week 5 day 7 now. Only a few more weeks to go now.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Feeling good. This medicine is working really well. I had a similar issue before, but it's been probably 12-13 years ago. Goddamn that sounds like I'm starting to get a bit old lol! I think it was basically stress and being spun up all the time that did it to me.
> 
> The medicine is a PPI, or proton pump inhibitor. Eases off some of the acid in my stomach so it doesn't make the little butthole at the end of my esophagus spasm so hard.
> 
> Plants looking good, week 5 day 7 now. Only a few more weeks to go now.


Really good to hear man!! All the way around! Oh and btw 1/4 of your thread is jack GIF’s I found that shit funny as hell.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Really good to hear man!! All the way around! Oh and btw 1/4 of your thread is jack GIF’s I found that shit funny as hell.


That's how you know these dudes are good buddies of mine. All the Jack gifs.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 8, 2019)

I took these fucking pictures earlier and forgot to post them bc @Steakbomb 's pics distracted me. Then it was dinner time. Ate half a bowl of food, moving up in the world. Last time I couldn't halfway eat that. Mr protein shake says he tastes like creamy chocolate, but I wonder what @Or_Gro thinks Jack would say about that. 

 
Raspberry Cough looking fucking gorgeous in week 6. Damn I can't wait to taste it. All them gorgeous gorgeous trichs. 

 
Considering how crispy these leaves look, Mango Kush is also looking fairly good. Hard to see without the green backdrop of chlorophyll but she's got trichs every fucking where too!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I took these fucking pictures earlier and forgot to post them bc @Steakbomb 's pics distracted me. Then it was dinner time. Ate half a bowl of food, moving up in the world. Last time I couldn't halfway eat that. Mr protein shake says he tastes like creamy chocolate, but I wonder what @Or_Gro thinks Jack would say about that.
> 
> View attachment 4330161
> Raspberry Cough looking fucking gorgeous in week 6. Damn I can't wait to taste it. All them gorgeous gorgeous trichs.
> ...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Hell yeah, Nugsmasher should be sitting on the porch for me when I get in from my dr's visit this afternoon


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Hell yeah, Nugsmasher should be sitting on the porch for me when I get in from my dr's visit this afternoon


Fun weekend ahead....


----------



## Steakbomb (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Hell yeah, Nugsmasher should be sitting on the porch for me when I get in from my dr's visit this afternoon


Which one did you order? I am getting closer and closer to convincing myself to get on the rosin train...

I've had rosin - don't get me wrong - powerful stuff. But the big barrier for me are those 2 minutes after a quartz bowl dab where I'm not sure I'm not going to die lol. I need one of the vape-style concentrate rigs...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Which one did you order? I am getting closer and closer to convincing myself to get on the rosin train...
> 
> I've had rosin - don't get me wrong - powerful stuff. But the big barrier for me are those 2 minutes after a quartz bowl dab where I'm not sure I'm not going to die lol. I need one of the vape-style concentrate rigs...


Temp too high sounds like! I got a mini, press about an eighth at a time on it. Bout all I need, really, in one go.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Which one did you order? I am getting closer and closer to convincing myself to get on the rosin train...
> 
> I've had rosin - don't get me wrong - powerful stuff. But the big barrier for me are those 2 minutes after a quartz bowl dab where I'm not sure I'm not going to die lol. I need one of the vape-style concentrate rigs...


You can dab on down to about 400ish degrees. Think my Sai is set at 430 in temp control mode for titanium.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Which one did you order? I am getting closer and closer to convincing myself to get on the rosin train...
> 
> I've had rosin - don't get me wrong - powerful stuff. But the big barrier for me are those 2 minutes after a quartz bowl dab where I'm not sure I'm not going to die lol. I need one of the vape-style concentrate rigs...


Key to dab rig is to dial in the time between heating banger to first red glow and when it is ready to hit...

A good start is to hold your palm about an inch over banger, when too hot you will feel a focused heat point on your palm, when the focus goes away, it’s time to hit...

once you get close, start timing heat up and cool down periods for your personal standard....

typically takes a little over 2x time to cool as heat up time....for my taste...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Press is out for delivery woot woot. Hopefully I'll have some sick pics for you guys later. Headed to the VA now to talk to my actual mental health provider. No idea why they fucking call them that. Weird imo. Can't just go in and get some meds if you need it, you gotta jump through flaming, spinning hoops and if one hits you, back to start don't collect $200. 

I get that some people abused that but damn. This place is an hour and a half away. Annoying -.-


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Press is out for delivery woot woot. Hopefully I'll have some sick pics for you guys later. Headed to the VA now to talk to my actual mental health provider. No idea why they fucking call them that. Weird imo. Can't just go in and get some meds if you need it, you gotta jump through flaming, spinning hoops and if one hits you, back to start don't collect $200.
> 
> I get that some people abused that but damn. This place is an hour and a half away. Annoying -.-


That’s the gub’mnt for ya....

Now, don’t try to press it all this afternoon...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’s the gub’mnt for ya....
> 
> Now, don’t try to press it all this afternoon...


No promises


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> No promises


Pressin yet?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Lunchbreak here, doin a doob of



at the monent, gonna snap some trichporn in a few...

Btw that



is good...gotta start rolling pins, tho...put the thing down for a sec, you later find a half unsmoked spliff...

And, i’m a pretty dedicated


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

When you find a J you gotta smoke that shit. Haven't pressed yet, think my buddy fell the fuck asleep lol. That's ok, he's been stressing some shit lately, let him rest. Think I got an eighth of various stuff laying around... >_>


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Doesn't look so bad, got some GG in there and a little bit of auto daiquiri lime. Used the 90 micron bag, because over half was getting close to bone dry. Time to collect, then time to taste!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4330776
> 
> Doesn't look so bad, got some GG in there and a little bit of auto daiquiri lime. Used the 90 micron bag, because over half was getting close to bone dry. Time to collect, then time to taste!


Looks dangerous dude, better ship it to me for testing....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Looks dangerous dude, better ship it to me for testing....


I should let QC Dept try it out first right? Mixing chemicals like that might be hazardous to my now-tiny appetite. Gotta get some weight back on me, winter is coming.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 9, 2019)

I got something like an 11% return. I don't think that's bad, considering the materials I used. Got .4g from 3.5 @ 210 for bout 95s. I probably could have let it go for another 30-60s, but that's ok.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 10, 2019)

@Or_Gro @Steakbomb @StickyBudHound @Smokexbreak

Hit pretty good. Tastes kinda like potatoes, but it's probably because I drank a lot of chocolate milk beforehand.

Man I was having a fucking moment this morning. Took about 6 hits off some gg and wow. I'm working on a half a piece of pizza and I brought the Payday I had stashed in the fridge. Tell me how I was dry heaving like a bulemic fifteen minutes ago and now I have the munchies and shit.

Fuck you anxiety!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 10, 2019)

My banger also cleaned up suspiciously well. Is rosin full melt or something?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 10, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My banger also cleaned up suspiciously well. Is rosin full melt or something?


It's nearly pure thc and terpenes. Both are very easily dissolved with alcohol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4330783
> 
> I got something like an 11% return. I don't think that's bad, considering the materials I used. Got .4g from 3.5 @ 210 for bout 95s. I probably could have let it go for another 30-60s, but that's ok.


How many presses per bag? I usually press a bag 3 times, separate parchment for each press....11% is a good start, having material @ ~62% rh, pre-pressing, closing press lightly and letting bag warm upto press temp for 1-1.5 mins before pressing, will also help.

https://gopurepressure.com/blogs/rosinpress-tips-tricks/top-5-flower-rosin-tips-tricks


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 11, 2019)

It seems like I have cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome O.O


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It seems like I have cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome O.O


“Acute episodes of cannabinoid hyperemesis typically last for 24–48 hours and the problem often resolves with long term stopping of cannabis use. Improvement can take one to three months to occur.[8]

Relapses are common, and this is thought to be possibly secondary to a lack of education as many people use or increase their use of cannabis due to their symptoms of nausea and vomiting.” - wikipedia

When do you start “long term stopping of cannabis use”?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 11, 2019)

Like right now? Leafly also has a decent article on it too.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 11, 2019)

And, just because I can't smoke it doesn't mean I can't grow it still. That's gonna suck though, lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> And, just because I can't smoke it doesn't mean I can't grow it still. That's gonna suck though, lol.


Sucks man, how much time you on vacation?


----------



## Gond00s (May 11, 2019)

I grew raspberry cough didn't like it but when I crossed it with Grand daddy purp its fire


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sucks man, how much time you on vacation?


Vacation doesn't work like that at my job. They give us a week at July 4 and a week at Xmas and that's all you get, basically. I work in a shitty factory lol. The wife is already in my ear telling me to look for something less stressful.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Vacation doesn't work like that at my job. They give us a week at July 4 and a week at Xmas and that's all you get, basically. I work in a shitty factory lol. The wife is already in my ear telling me to look for something less stressful.


I meant the vacation from weed...how much hardtime they send you up for?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I meant the vacation from weed...how much hardtime they send you up for?


Ahhh. According to anything I've read, you basically have to stop for good.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Ahhh. According to anything I've read, you basically have to stop for good.


Oh man...forever is a long fucking vacation...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh man...forever is a long fucking vacation...


Yes. Yes sir it is.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

is it the thc or other cannabinoids? Wondering if making diamonds, would be an option...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> is it the thc or other cannabinoids? Wondering if making diamonds, would be an option...


I honestly have no idea


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

Hey man, how ya hangin?



See that article about capsaicin cream?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 13, 2019)

Still alive, just not feeling all that great. Capsaicin cream did help, but holy fuck that shit is hot.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 14, 2019)

My friend came by and helped me water the girls today. Giving him the big one in the closet, taking a small break after this harvest then I'll be back at it. Both plants in week 7, day 2. Lots of orange pistils, and Rbc is so fucking heavy she's leaning over to the side. Mgk is fat as piss but no leaning, not sure if that's due to the mainline or not, thoughts @Or_Gro ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My friend came by and helped me water the girls today. Giving him the big one in the closet, taking a small break after this harvest then I'll be back at it. Both plants in week 7, day 2. Lots of orange pistils, and Rbc is so fucking heavy she's leaning over to the side. Mgk is fat as piss but no leaning, not sure if that's due to the mainline or not, thoughts @Or_Gro ?


It’s due to a good grower spreading out the plant...like a balance....

Hey man, i’m so sorry you have this shit goin on. I hope you keep growing and find a way to partake; but most of all i hope you continue posting with your buds here, even if it’s just once in a while.

I’m thinkin of you dude, and hope you’re back on your feet soon.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Still alive, just not feeling all that great. Capsaicin cream did help, but holy fuck that shit is hot.


Btw, you prob know already, but jic, if that stuff gets too uncomfortable, you can wash it off with milk.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s due to a good grower spreading out the plant...like a balance....
> 
> Hey man, i’m so sorry you have this shit goin on. I hope you keep growing and find a way to partake; but most of all i hope you continue posting with your buds here, even if it’s just once in a while.
> 
> I’m thinkin of you dude, and hope you’re back on your feet soon.


Thank you. I think most of the illness was from the Prozac. Outside of the vomiting from chs that stuff had me fucked up bad. So I quit taking it this morning. Feel a bit better but gonna take a while to slide out of my system. Just need to get my eating back right.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Thank you. I think most of the illness was from the Prozac. Outside of the vomiting from chs that stuff had me fucked up bad. So I quit taking it this morning. Feel a bit better but gonna take a while to slide out of my system. Just need to get my eating back right.


Info says takes a couple weeks to notice a diff... hope it’s shorter..


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Info says takes a couple weeks to notice a diff... hope it’s shorter..


Only been on it like a week, can't take that long. I fucking hope not at least, Jesus. Normally I have a slight lazy streak, but that's normally tempered by an assertive/aggressive/competitive nature. This feeling I have right now is like back when I was on celexa and trazedone in the mid 2000s. Fuck. That. 

I had just thought at first it was my ptsd coming back to haunt me which is why I asked doc for it to begin with. Early stages of serotonin syndrome plus chs were like taking the green weenie in the butt all over again.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Only been on it like a week, can't take that long. I fucking hope not at least, Jesus. Normally I have a slight lazy streak, but that's normally tempered by an assertive/aggressive/competitive nature. This feeling I have right now is like back when I was on celexa and trazedone in the mid 2000s. Fuck. That.
> 
> I had just thought at first it was my ptsd coming back to haunt me which is why I asked doc for it to begin with. Early stages of serotonin syndrome plus chs were like taking the green weenie in the butt all over again.


You have a way with words my friend....

sounds like bolton and trump are gearing up to give another group of our best a lifetime of ptsd in iran, for what? Wtf is wrong with our country?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You have a way with words my friend....
> 
> sounds like bolton and trump are gearing up to give another group of our best a lifetime of ptsd in iran, for what? Wtf is wrong with our country?


I just speak. My missus apologizes to people all the time. I don't have much of a filter, and I don't tend to care to censor myself just to save people's feelings. If I like you I like you, and if I don't I don't. If I feel like shit, I'm gonna say I feel like shit, you know?

I don't know what's wrong with these guys in the White House bro. I don't want my brothers suffering the same shit I suffer from. Ptsd is like a fucking cancer in the mind. Always eating at you, avoidant behavior reinforces more avoidant behavior...it's shit. When a jet flies overhead, I shiver and if they're loud enough it's a toss up between running for cover or being frozen in place for danger-close. 

I remember being on fire watch one night in Fallujah, right, with my NVGs on. Watching an AC130 targeting lazer shine down through the clouds as they smoked dudes. I remember far too much shit about that damn city. Could hear the 40mm automatic nade launcher putting in work.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I just speak. My missus apologizes to people all the time. I don't have much of a filter, and I don't tend to care to censor myself just to save people's feelings. If I like you I like you, and if I don't I don't. If I feel like shit, I'm gonna say I feel like shit, you know?
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with these guys in the White House bro. I don't want my brothers suffering the same shit I suffer from. Ptsd is like a fucking cancer in the mind. Always eating at you, avoidant behavior reinforces more avoidant behavior...it's shit. When a jet flies overhead, I shiver and if they're loud enough it's a toss up between running for cover or being frozen in place for danger-close.
> 
> I remember being on fire watch one night in Fallujah, right, with my NVGs on. Watching an AC130 targeting lazer shine down through the clouds as they smoked dudes. I remember far too much shit about that damn city. Could hear the 40mm automatic nade launcher putting in work.


Hang in there man, you got friends...lemme know if i can do something to help. 

Is the VA doin you good?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hang in there man, you got friends...lemme know if i can do something to help.
> 
> Is the VA doin you good?


Yeah they just take fucking forever, feels like. But there's also a LOT of us, so...I can't really hold it against them too much. Hell even my main mental health provider there bounces between Mcguire and a CBOC down in Emporia. The guy before him is up at the Fredericksburg CBOC. I've got an appt next week with my primary care doc, and one with a good psychologist I know there. She helped me a lot before with CBT. Just gotta make it to next week lol. I called today and asked if I could see her Tuesday when I go see my main doc instead of waiting till Friday, haven't heard back yet but I'm sure they got her hard at the galley row because she's capable. She did my mindfulness group too, part of which I STILL use almost every day these days. Sat on the porch earlier today and let the breeze and wind chimes take me somewhere else for a little while. Not a cure, but helps sometimes when I start feeling overwhelmed.

Worst...well, weirdest part for me of a lot of this is some slight emotional instability. I've cried like three times today. You know when the last time I actually cried was? Like, two fucking years ago when my best cat friend Dust got hit by a car. I'm nowhere near suicidal, never have been, but damn bursting into tears when my girl asks if I wanna ride to the store with her is annoying!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yeah they just take fucking forever, feels like. But there's also a LOT of us, so...I can't really hold it against them too much. Hell even my main mental health provider there bounces between Mcguire and a CBOC down in Emporia. The guy before him is up at the Fredericksburg CBOC. I've got an appt next week with my primary care doc, and one with a good psychologist I know there. She helped me a lot before with CBT. Just gotta make it to next week lol. I called today and asked if I could see her Tuesday when I go see my main doc instead of waiting till Friday, haven't heard back yet but I'm sure they got her hard at the galley row because she's capable. She did my mindfulness group too, part of which I STILL use almost every day these days. Sat on the porch earlier today and let the breeze and wind chimes take me somewhere else for a little while. Not a cure, but helps sometimes when I start feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> Worst...well, weirdest part for me of a lot of this is some slight emotional instability. I've cried like three times today. You know when the last time I actually cried was? Like, two fucking years ago when my best cat friend Dust got hit by a car. I'm nowhere near suicidal, never have been, but damn bursting into tears when my girl asks if I wanna ride to the store with her is annoying!


Yeah man, go with the emotion, somethin wants to come out...

My wife-best friend of 30+ yrs died from breast cancer 3 yrs ago, it just hits outta the blue sometimes...part of the healing....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah man, go with the emotion, somethin wants to come out...
> 
> My wife-best friend of 30+ yrs died from breast cancer 3 yrs ago, it just hits outta the blue sometimes...part of the healing....


I'm sorry for your loss brother. If I could do something for you, I would.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm sorry for your loss brother. If I could do something for you, I would.


Man, you are, thanks...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Man, you are, thanks...


I'd give you a hug but you're on the wrong side of the fucking continent haha. If you need anything, just give me a holler. I'm good for listening if nothing else.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 15, 2019)

Man I feel for both of you guys. I wish there was more I could say, but hopefully you guys know I'm here listening too.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Man I feel for both of you guys. I wish there was more I could say, but hopefully you guys know I'm here listening too.


Thanks man, growing and being with you guys on these forums helps me...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Hey dude, sorry to hear about the continued issues and that you have to stop partaking... I was wondering if you've ever heard of or tried using RSO in your belly button? Strange high indeed but takes advantage of the medicine still. Could help? 

https://canna-lance.com/2018/08/27/did-you-know-you-could-consume-cannabis-like-this/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hey dude, sorry to hear about the continued issues and that you have to stop partaking... I was wondering if you've ever heard of or tried using RSO in your belly button? Strange high indeed but takes advantage of the medicine still. Could help?
> 
> https://canna-lance.com/2018/08/27/did-you-know-you-could-consume-cannabis-like-this/


Amazing...gonna try some of your tincture this way when i get a chance...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Amazing...gonna try some of your tincture this way when i get a chance...


Yeah, isn't that frickin weird? A buddy of mine is doing this with RSO and he loves it. I haven't tried with the tinc yet. I'm doing some of his RSO Sunday. He says to use a bandaid or tape over your belly button to keep it in there. It will drip out unless you're on your back.

If you have the product available, I recommend 2 oz per cup of that oil.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yeah, isn't that frickin weird? A buddy of mine is doing this with RSO and he loves it. I haven't tried with the tinc yet. I'm doing some of his RSO Sunday. He says to use a bandaid or tape over your belly button to keep it in there. It will drip out unless you're on your back.
> 
> If you have the product available, I recommend 2 oz per cup of that oil.
> 
> View attachment 4333707


Made it already, kicks ass...for a whole day....

How long do you lay flat on the belly button stuff?

Kinda sounds like an interesting foreplay activity....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Btw, too busy fir a gif smackdown today...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Made it already, kicks ass...for a whole day....
> 
> How long do you lay flat on the belly button stuff?
> 
> Kinda sounds like an interesting foreplay activity....


Lol, well you don't have to lay flat. It's just that the RSO heats up from your body temp. It doesn't take much in there to do the trick. You're just trying to stop it from dripping out. You'll feel the effects within a few minutes and it goes away pretty fast when you wipe it out too.

Cool! Glad to hear your tinc turned out so good. We love the stuff. Great taste compared to Everclear tinc... It was hard to stomach that.

Oh, I wasn't looking for a gif smackdown. Lol, just emphasizing how great the tinc is at that ratio.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, well you don't have to lay flat. It's just that the RSO heats up from your body temp. It doesn't take much in there to do the trick. You're just trying to stop it from dripping out. You'll feel the effects within a few minutes and it goes away pretty fast when you wipe it out too.
> 
> Cool! Glad to hear your tinc turned out so good. We love the stuff. Great taste compared to Everclear tinc... It was hard to stomach that.
> 
> Oh, I wasn't looking for a gif smackdown. Lol, just emphasizing how great the tinc is at that ratio.


Prob helps if you have an innie...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Prob helps if you have an innie...


Lol, well slather that stuff all over it then. Doesn't take much.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, well slather that stuff all over it then. Doesn't take much.


I have an innie...gonna try the coconut oil...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

That is pretty interesting. I'm not sure I can consume at all anymore, and tbh right now I'm way too scared to try anything lol. Sounds pretty interesting for those who can though.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hey dude, sorry to hear about the continued issues and that you have to stop partaking... I was wondering if you've ever heard of or tried using RSO in your belly button? Strange high indeed but takes advantage of the medicine still. Could help?
> 
> https://canna-lance.com/2018/08/27/did-you-know-you-could-consume-cannabis-like-this/


Knowledge for knowledge:
https://www.karger.com/Article/FullText/494992


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Knowledge for knowledge:
> https://www.karger.com/Article/FullText/494992


Tit for tat. Ever heard of azadirachtin poisoning?

https://merryjane.com/health/the-curious-case-of-cannnabis-hyperemesis-syndrome

I've been a heavy and regular smoker of pot for something like 35 years now. My wife too. Not to say we couldn't but, neither of us have ever had a problem like what you're experiencing.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Tit for tat. Ever heard of azadirachtin poisoning?
> 
> https://merryjane.com/health/the-curious-case-of-cannnabis-hyperemesis-syndrome
> 
> I've been a heavy and regular smoker of pot for something like 35 years now. My wife too. Not to say we couldn't but, neither of us have ever had a problem like what you're experiencing.


Lemme read


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Lemme read


Do a search on azadirachtin poisoning too and read other things. This link was passed to me in the forum. There are much better and more recent articles.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Do a search on azadirachtin poisoning too and read other things. This link was passed to me in the forum. There are much better and more recent articles.


That's pretty interesting. Mom told me the other day that when I was a kid I had a problem with the DPT shot somehow, and they had to take out/change some part of it so I could get it. I was also born with a seafood allergy, had a reaction at 4. Also says it's rare for people to be born with allergies, that normally they're something you develop as you age. 

My only concern in regards to neem oil is...I don't use it, and neither does my friend that comes by to help me on occasion. 9/10 if I was smoking, i smoke my shit or his shit and that's it. I don't buy weed anymore unless it's in a seed form lol. 

However...I have had gifts of Cali weed before, so no telling what was on that - because I DID smoke it. Maybe I had a bad reaction to just a little bit of it, who the fuck knows. 

Time to go google this poisoning.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

If it is this poisoning then it must not take much to wreck someone's system. Combusting is probably way worse than consuming, since that's basically a direct cross of the blood/brain barrier there and no liver to have a chance after digestion to filter shit out.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Plus, it didn't become prevalent until Neem oil was omri certified to use on crops in 04. 

Here's another link about it. 

https://potguide.com/pot-guide-marijuana-news/article/could-cannabis-hyperemesis-syndrome-really-be-pesticide-poisoning/


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

Yeah I'm not sure bro. That's pretty wild. I'll read this second article now too. Pretty curious, not sure I smoked a lot of that Cali weed though. Can't really remember, but I've still got like a quarter sitting in my bedroom that I haven't even touched yet. O.O

Could be that I've been getting smashed by it since the beginning, and mine and my friend's weed is the only "clean" weed I've ever had. 

That's fairly disturbing, not gonna lie.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yeah I'm not sure bro. That's pretty wild. I'll read this second article now too. Pretty curious, not sure I smoked a lot of that Cali weed though. Can't really remember, but I've still got like a quarter sitting in my bedroom that I haven't even touched yet. O.O
> 
> Could be that I've been getting smashed by it since the beginning, and mine and my friend's weed is the only "clean" weed I've ever had.
> 
> That's fairly disturbing, not gonna lie.


If you still have it, maybe it can be tested at a lab...if you figure out how to do it, i’m willing to pay for test...,lemme know


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you still have it, maybe it can be tested at a lab...if you figure out how to do it, i’m willing to pay for test...,lemme know


I've no idea how to do that. Here's another long article on it too. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/hempedification.wordpress.com/2018/01/22/azadirachtin-hyperemesis-and-herxing/amp/

Got a dr appt Tuesday, will ask for an H.Pylori check, and I will certainly let you guys know what's up either way.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

Dinafem has an article on it too, how about that. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dinafem.org/en/blog/cannabinoid-hyperemesis-syndrome/?amp


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Dinafem has an article on it too, how about that.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dinafem.org/en/blog/cannabinoid-hyperemesis-syndrome/?amp


Its pretty coincidental that CHS and Azadirachtin poisoning have the same symptoms... 2500 years of human use goes by without even one case of CHS symptoms ever being documented in conjunction with marijuana/THC use and suddenly it's happening to at least 1% of users? I don't buy it. And they claim it's because the pot today is so much stronger? I'd think there would be a hell of a lot more than 1% of pot smokers with CHS if that was really the reason for it. That makes no sense. Hashish is pretty fuckin strong and there's a butt load of middle easterners that have been using it every day all day for centuries without CHS related problems. And the Aussie study with just 19 people? What a frickin farce as far as a "scientific" study is concerned... It proved that when you stop smoking Azadirachtin laced pot, miraculously the symptoms went away. Amazing!

That other link you provided, the long article, was very good! I think there could definitely be something to this dude.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Its pretty coincidental that CHS and Azadirachtin poisoning have the same symptoms... 2500 years of human use goes by without even one case of CHS symptoms ever being documented in conjunction with marijuana/THC use and suddenly it's happening to at least 1% of users? I don't buy it. And they claim it's because the pot today is so much stronger? I'd think there would be a hell of a lot more than 1% of pot smokers with CHS if that was really the reason for it. That makes no sense. Hashish is pretty fuckin strong and there's a butt load of middle easterners that have been using it every day all day for centuries without CHS related problems. And the Aussie study with just 19 people? What a frickin farce as far as a "scientific" study is concerned... It proved that when you stop smoking Azadirachtin laced pot, miraculously the symptoms went away. Amazing!
> 
> That other link you provided, the long article, was very good! I think there could definitely be something to this dude.


19 subjects do NOT make for a statistically valid study


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

I just really hope the weight loss stops soon. I was a fairly robust 250-260 when this started, I'm down to fucking 219 on the scale here at home :/


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> 19 subjects do NOT make for a statistically valid study


Right?!! And every naysayer about pot legalization and every big pharma asshole jumps right on bs like that and now you got doctors diagnosing people with it without any real proof it has anything to do with the cannabis itself. What happens if a cigarette smoker has neem laced smokes? I'm betting it would cause exactly the same symptoms.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I just really hope the weight loss stops soon. I was a fairly robust 250-260 when this started, I'm down to fucking 219 on the scale here at home :/


Wow dude, that sucks! I wouldn't mind losing 20 to 30 but not that way. I'd love to get back to Marine shape....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 15, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow dude, that sucks! I wouldn't mind losing 20 to 30 but not that way. I'd love to get back to Marine shape....


That's pretty much how I feel about it bro. Semper Fi, by the way.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 15, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> That's pretty much how I feel about it bro. Semper Fi, by the way.


Semper Fi brother!

I'm getting motivated to get off my ass and get back into an exercise regiment. My wife is my catalyst. She's like the frickin Energizer bunny... 

When I got out in 92 I said I'd never run again unless a bear was chasing me or something... Lol, I need to get back to it.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

WTB GC's ability to lid multiple pics at once...


Both girls chopped. Let's see here...


This pic only looks upside down. Hung the 5 bundles upside down in my tent. Got the fan running and exhaust on low.


I ain't no plumber, but you can just call me Wario. 


Rbc stalk. Probably 3/4 of an inch ez. Same size as one of those mainline branches lol!


Pressed 3 8ths, got 2.1 in return. Not bad at all. 2.1/10.5=.2, so what, 20% return? That's not bad at all. Might increase my yield if I leave it on longer than 90s next time. May push it up to 2 mins next press if I stay at 210. 160 micron bag since it's still technically super fresh.



This stuff looks so super good. Wish like hell I could taste a piece of it. All of this is Raspberry Cough. My plant had fell over a bit when I was sick, and a few branches had really dried up. So I clipped'em, took 3 8ths from it, and set the rest in the tent to dry and cure alongside the others.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> 19 subjects do NOT make for a statistically valid study


Need at least n=30


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow dude, that sucks! I wouldn't mind losing 20 to 30 but not that way. I'd love to get back to Marine shape....


Never been in the sevice, but lookin back wish i woulda...but i woulda likely been in a barracks somewhere in germany getting fucked up waitin for the comrades to cross the line...

I’m 6’3, bouncing between 205-220...i sure would like to flip a switch and drop 20...

Ibn, you’re a big shrinking man...can’t wait to hear when you’re slamin down the burgers again...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> WTB GC's ability to lid multiple pics at once...
> 
> View attachment 4335420
> Both girls chopped. Let's see here...
> ...


That is so f#ckin beautiful dude! Holy shit, look at thst color! Good bud yield, too.

I think you need to move to a legal state and start a new career.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4335456
> View attachment 4335457


You’ve got talent dude!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That is so f#ckin beautiful dude! Holy shit, look at thst color! Good bud yield, too.
> 
> I think you need to move to a legal state and start a new career.





Or_Gro said:


> You’ve got talent dude!


You're far too kind sir. Far too kind. Thank you, though


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> You're far too kind sir. Far too kind. Thank you, though


It’s the truth...beautiful, how’d you get that color?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

My buddy @Hom3grown0815 says to tell you guys hi too, @Smokexbreak , said to let you know he's still alive and kicking! He's just been dealing with a lot of shit lately, he says


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My buddy @Hom3grown0815 says to tell you guys hi too, @Smokexbreak , said to let you know he's still alive and kicking! He's just been dealing with a lot of shit lately, he says


Hi back at them...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s the truth...beautiful, how’d you get that color?


210 degrees @ 90s on a Nugsmasher mini. 160 micron bag. It literally came off the plant just a bit earlier. The branches were just so dry, I was like fuck it. Told @Hom3grown0815 we were gonna squish some. Was not expecting that kind of color return


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> 210 degrees @ 90s on a Nugsmasher mini. 160 micron bag. It literally came off the plant just a bit earlier. The branches were just so dry, I was like fuck it. Told @Hom3grown0815 we were gonna squish some. Was not expecting that kind of color return


Man, thats what you get from live bubble...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Here's another picture in a dab container.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Here's another picture in a dab container.
> View attachment 4335464
> View attachment 4335467


You've got self-control...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Hom3grown says it tastes pretty good


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You've got self-control...


I'm not ready to get sick as fuck again yet if it is some kind of chs or Azadirachtin poisoning lol. He seems pretty unphased though, besides being high as gas and feeling quite chill. Said he kinda feels like mowing the grass lmao!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm not ready to get sick as fuck again yet if it is some kind of chs or Azadirachtin poisoning lol. He seems pretty unphased though, besides being high as gas and feeling quite chill. Said he kinda feels like mowing the grass lmao!!


Guess he needs another hit...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Guess he needs another hit...


Idk Raspberry Cough is supposed to energize you and improve your mood lol. Guess it energized his ass to go mow the grass he's been putting off lol!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> WTB GC's ability to lid multiple pics at once...
> 
> View attachment 4335420
> Both girls chopped. Let's see here...
> ...


Wow! That looks so good dude! Mine, being so old, always comes out dark... I'm looking forward to trying a squish with fresh dried.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Never been in the sevice, but lookin back wish i woulda...but i woulda likely been in a barracks somewhere in germany getting fucked up waitin for the comrades to cross the line...
> 
> I’m 6’3, bouncing between 205-220...i sure would like to flip a switch and drop 20...
> 
> Ibn, you’re a big shrinking man...can’t wait to hear when you’re slamin down the burgers again...


It was probably the best thing I could have done but, it was never something I "wanted" to do. I joined to support my family, get some good training and put a little experience under my belt. I was the guy who told recruiters who called my house to go F themselves and to quit calling me. My dad was a Vietnam vet and was messed up in the head about everything and he wasn't a very nice guy. I didn't want that for my family. However, sacrifices must be made if you're at all serious about being the breadwinner and provide a good life for them.

I was one of the lucky Marines. I never saw combat, never had to fire my weapon at any other human and to me, I got all of the best things out of it and none of the bad. For that, I'm extremely thankful...

I'm 5' 10". I was at 150 when I entered bootcamp at 20 years old and I exited boot at 185 three months later and I was built like a damn brick shithouse! I'm bumping 200 usually now and I'd like to get back to about 180. The Corps taught me how to build that machine and I need to do it again.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow! That looks so good dude! Mine, being so old, always comes out dark... I'm looking forward to trying a squish with fresh dried.


There are a couple of ways to rehumidify your bud, bro, a quick google should tell you some. I know I've heard of putting a fresh pot leaf in there. That plus some bovedas should have you set, once you get it figured out.

I'm 5'8", was 165 going into basic, 150 coming out. Combat training put me at 160ish again, but by the time I made it out of engineers school in courthouse bay in lejeune, I was 180 some and people asked me why I walked like a bulldog until I showed them my lateral muscles in my back. Could almost glide on the things back then. Can't anymore of course lol. I was probably 250-260 before I got sick, other day I was at 219. I'm sure it'll stabilize now that I can start eating solid foods again.

My great grandpa was artillery in ww1, pop was heavy equipment I believe in ww2. Dad skipped out, and I was in Iraq. I'm glad you never had to go through the bad shit. Some people might say something like you're not a real warrior if you didn't spill blood, but fuck that. You earned your EGA the same as I did, so to me you're my brother either way.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> There are a couple of ways to rehumidify your bud, bro, a quick google should tell you some. I know I've heard of putting a fresh pot leaf in there. That plus some bovedas should have you set, once you get it figured out.
> 
> I'm 5'8", was 165 going into basic, 150 coming out. Combat training put me at 160ish again, but by the time I made it out of engineers school in courthouse bay in lejeune, I was 180 some and people asked me why I walked like a bulldog until I showed them my lateral muscles in my back. Could almost glide on the things back then. Can't anymore of course lol. I was probably 250-260 before I got sick, other day I was at 219. I'm sure it'll stabilize now that I can start eating solid foods again.
> 
> My great grandpa was artillery in ww1, pop was heavy equipment I believe in ww2. Dad skipped out, and I was in Iraq. I'm glad you never had to go through the bad shit. Some people might say something like you're not a real warrior if you didn't spill blood, but fuck that. You earned your EGA the same as I did, so to me you're my brother either way.


Thanks bro, I appreciate that. I've heard the "if you didn't spill blood" stuff before too and always thought it was a ridiculous thing to think for the very same reason. My number just didn't get pulled. 

I was 5954, Comm-Nav-Radar tech. I had buddies who did go over and a few didn't come back. I was in training for rotating over when Desert Storm ended so, I just lucked out. Even more lucky was I didn't even get shots yet when my deployment got canceled. I've had one buddy who had health problems after he got out. He thought it was from some shot he received before Iraq and he died pretty young. I felt guilty for some years after I got out because I didn't go but eventually, you have to stop beating yourself up about it. 

I have an extensive family history of military service too. I'm really glad that my son was turned down due to diminished use of his wrist from a pretty bad break when he was a kid.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 18, 2019)

Spilling a bit of blood is only good in like, a ritual initiation or some bullshit. Using killing people as a means of measuring someone's validity like that is stupid. The only thing it doesn't do is make you a killer. I'm glad for that, instead. It's a hell of a burden to carry, and I'm glad you don't have to shoulder it.

In other news, Nugsmasher just released this on YouTube. So said my notifications. Adding thc to a vape.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Spilling a bit of blood is only good in like, a ritual initiation or some bullshit. Using killing people as a means of measuring someone's validity like that is stupid. The only thing it doesn't do is make you a killer. I'm glad for that, instead. It's a hell of a burden to carry, and I'm glad you don't have to shoulder it.
> 
> In other news, Nugsmasher just released this on YouTube. So said my notifications. Adding thc to a vape.


I don’t touch the stuff, tryin to remove shit from my reef, not add it.....i’m just waitin to hear that people are showin up at at the emergency room, huffin and a-puffin, needing a lung transplant...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 20, 2019)

Did a bit more pressing earlier to pass some time. Sucks that I'm too much of a bitch to smoke any till after I get my stomach looked at, lol! Turned out pretty well. Pressed six eighths, got an exact eighth back, which is something like a 16% return. Not quite as high as last time, but I did leave it on for 2 minutes this time. Bears further experimentation once the rest of the plant is dried. 

 
Resolution sucks on this one for some reason but can still see how delicious and foamy this one looks. 

 
Same one opened up after squish. Yielded about 4% less than the other day(yesterday?), but I can live with that. 

 
It looks better than the last batch though. Can see the various colors and marbling...

 
Especially here, all coined out. It's hard not to do a dab of it. Let's go Tuesday dr appt hurry the fuck up...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Did a bit more pressing earlier to pass some time. Sucks that I'm too much of a bitch to smoke any till after I get my stomach looked at, lol! Turned out pretty well. Pressed six eighths, got an exact eighth back, which is something like a 16% return. Not quite as high as last time, but I did leave it on for 2 minutes this time. Bears further experimentation once the rest of the plant is dried.
> 
> View attachment 4336261
> Resolution sucks on this one for some reason but can still see how delicious and foamy this one looks.
> ...


You’re no bitch, dude. Smart is what we call it on the left coast...,midwest too, for that matter.

Defuckinlish! This one looks more buddery,

You think the material was drier on this run, dropping yield?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re no bitch, dude. Smart is what we call it on the left coast...,midwest too, for that matter.
> 
> Defuckinlish! This one looks more buddery,
> 
> You think the material was drier on this run, dropping yield?


Could very well have been. I also left it in for 120s vs 90s, so some bit may have cooked off too. Not sure it would have been enough for 4% drop, but between that and the buds being a little drier, I could buy that.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 20, 2019)

@Or_Gro What're you doing up this early on a Monday. Go back to bed bro.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro What're you doing up this early on a Monday. Go back to bed bro.


Thanks man

i’m up at 4a almost every morning...i can only sleep 6-7 hours, and get my best work done in the morning...it’s why my girls get me first...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 21, 2019)

Looks like decent drying temp and humidity to me, thoughts?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 21, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Looks like decent drying temp and humidity to me, thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4337359


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> View attachment 4337363


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

@Ibn Vapin do you use tap water? Or RO? And do you add calmag to the flora series nute schedule?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 22, 2019)

Hey Ibn, what happened at the doc office?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Ibn Vapin do you use tap water? Or RO? And do you add calmag to the flora series nute schedule?


I have well water, so that's what I use. My ppm is like 80-200 out the faucet, but yeah I do use calmag. 



StickyBudHound said:


> Hey Ibn, what happened at the doc office?


She put in a consult to the GI docs, to see what they say. Hopefully they pull me in for an endo, but they may not. Apparently the GI docs up there are weird about seeing people, idk what's up with that. My psychologist got me started on a program for some therapy that she says should help give me more tools to relax and deal with things since I can't smoketh the weed for now/forever. Sounded like a good idea to me.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 22, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hey Ibn, what happened at the doc office?


Starts June 7.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 23, 2019)

Was locked up when this started but im catching up!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 23, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> What’s up buddy? I guess we just have to keep posting until we get accepted into the the forum. I want to enter the Ultimate grow challenge, but I have to like a certain page.


Like em all!!! One post and you're in here for good!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 23, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Hopefully they make it. My son did a neem Oil treatment while I was in the hospital and didn’t turn the lights off. Some of the leaves got a title crispy.


Hope you're alright sir!!!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

Got a GI appt finally. Unfortunately it's not until July 12, but I'm pretty sure I can live that long at least.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Got a GI appt finally. Unfortunately it's not until July 12, but I'm pretty sure I can live that long at least.


Wow, is this through the VA?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow, is this through the VA?


Yep. She told me on the phone that that was the first date they had open. Gotta be there at 0830 for a 0900 appointment.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Got a GI appt finally. Unfortunately it's not until July 12, but I'm pretty sure I can live that long at least.


Is shit that serious???


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is shit that serious???


Yeah dead serious. When I first started getting sick about 2 months ago, I was a somewhat round 250-260 pounds. Right now I seem to float between 214 and 220, depending on whose scales you check with.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is shit that serious???


I don't think I'm like dying or anything though. Pretty sure I just have hella bad ulcers or something. So I fucking hope.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I don't think I'm like dying or anything though. Pretty sure I just have hella bad ulcers or something. So I fucking hope.


July 12 sucks man! Gonna have to distract yourself from that wait.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> July 12 sucks man! Gonna have to distract yourself from that wait.


Tell me about it. It's a long wait too  I'll probably call back each week to see if they have any more recent openings.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Tell me about it. It's a long wait too  I'll probably call back each week to see if they have any more recent openings.


Stay heavily medicated until then!!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Tell me about it. It's a long wait too  I'll probably call back each week to see if they have any more recent openings.


For sure do that...

You workin?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> For sure do that...
> 
> You workin?


I'm not right now, no. Lost my job about halfway through this month. Not sure I'd be able to, though, would depend. Missus lost hers when I lost mine. We worked at the same place, and when I was sick she'd have to drive me to the hospital and stuff. Wasn't any way feasible that I could drive myself with the way I was gagging and getting sick. 



Frank Nitty said:


> Stay heavily medicated until then!!!


Wish I could, but smoking makes me sick too. I'm hoping just because of irritating my esophagus but I'm not willing to risk cyclic vomiting again with how sick I was before. I was legit in the ER twice a week for a few weeks because it was so bad. I'm hoping that's because of whatever is wrong with my stomach. 

At first I thought it was anxiety, then I thought it might have been CHS. Now it seems like it's actually something with my stomach which is better than both of the aforementioned. My MH doc still enrolled me in a group to help me develop more tools to relax without the help of weed. Not sure how often I'll be able to make it, but I plan on going as much as possible. More tools in the box is rarely a bad thing when you have ptsd and stuff.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm not right now, no. Lost my job about halfway through this month. Not sure I'd be able to, though, would depend. Missus lost hers when I lost mine. We worked at the same place, and when I was sick she'd have to drive me to the hospital and stuff. Wasn't any way feasible that I could drive myself with the way I was gagging and getting sick.
> 
> 
> Wish I could, but smoking makes me sick too. I'm hoping just because of irritating my esophagus but I'm not willing to risk cyclic vomiting again with how sick I was before. I was legit in the ER twice a week for a few weeks because it was so bad. I'm hoping that's because of whatever is wrong with my stomach.
> ...


Wow! Shit man, I’m really sorry you guys are dealin with all of that, on top of physically feeling like shit.


----------



## Soil2Coco (May 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm not right now, no. Lost my job about halfway through this month. Not sure I'd be able to, though, would depend. Missus lost hers when I lost mine. We worked at the same place, and when I was sick she'd have to drive me to the hospital and stuff. Wasn't any way feasible that I could drive myself with the way I was gagging and getting sick.
> 
> 
> Wish I could, but smoking makes me sick too. I'm hoping just because of irritating my esophagus but I'm not willing to risk cyclic vomiting again with how sick I was before. I was legit in the ER twice a week for a few weeks because it was so bad. I'm hoping that's because of whatever is wrong with my stomach.
> ...


Damn dude. Prayers to you guys for both financial and health recovery. I know all to well unfortunately both aspects myself. I’m writing from another hospital bed. Been here since last Friday and had another major bowel surgery Tuesday. My SS doesn’t kick in until end of June and I haven’t had an income since October. The mrs has taken alot of FMLA time to take care of me too. Thankfully I get a nice relief when I smoke and take the RSO, but I’m also addicted to painkillers and constantly struggle with my weight loss. Our community has also come together with donations and help for us that has been overwhelming. I guess it pays to be a nice person, for most of my life


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Damn dude. Prayers to you guys for both financial and health recovery. I know all to well unfortunately both aspects myself. I’m writing from another hospital bed. Been here since last Friday and had another major bowel surgery Tuesday. My SS doesn’t kick in until end of June and I haven’t had an income since October. The mrs has taken alot of FMLA time to take care of me too. Thankfully I get a nice relief when I smoke and take the RSO, but I’m also addicted to painkillers and constantly struggle with my weight loss. Our community has also come together with donations and help for us that has been overwhelming. I guess it pays to be a nice person, for most of my life


Hey man, good to hear from you. I hope the surgery does its job, you recover quickly, and you make progress on the pain and weight loss. End of June is almost here...

When do you get set free?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Damn dude. Prayers to you guys for both financial and health recovery. I know all to well unfortunately both aspects myself. I’m writing from another hospital bed. Been here since last Friday and had another major bowel surgery Tuesday. My SS doesn’t kick in until end of June and I haven’t had an income since October. The mrs has taken alot of FMLA time to take care of me too. Thankfully I get a nice relief when I smoke and take the RSO, but I’m also addicted to painkillers and constantly struggle with my weight loss. Our community has also come together with donations and help for us that has been overwhelming. I guess it pays to be a nice person, for most of my life


Really glad to hear from you man. I hope the docs can get you back in working order soon. Best wishes for you and yours.


----------



## Soil2Coco (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey man, good to hear from you. I hope the surgery does its job, you recover quickly, and you make progress on the pain and weight loss. End of June is almost here...
> 
> When do you get set free?


I won’t be released until Tuesday probably. Bowels haven’t “woke up” yet so I still have to get through all the dietary stuff. Another long ass recovery expected. I was just getting back to the low end of a healthy weight when this happened. I’m not sure how much more my body can handle at this point


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yeah dead serious. When I first started getting sick about 2 months ago, I was a somewhat round 250-260 pounds. Right now I seem to float between 214 and 220, depending on whose scales you check with.


Sounds like my brother... He got exposed to agent orange in Vietnam and now he has lupus... And he has tb on top of that... And he's in and out of the hospital all the time...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I won’t be released until Tuesday probably. Bowels haven’t “woke up” yet so I still have to get through all the dietary stuff. Another long ass recovery expected. I was just getting back to the low end of a healthy weight when this happened. I’m not sure how much more my body can handle at this point


Chin up my friend. You are still alive. You'll get there again.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wow! Shit man, I’m really sorry you guys are dealin with all of that, on top of physically feeling like shit.


I'm 50% service connected so I'll always have SOME kind of income. Making it on halfsies will be hard for a while, though, not gonna lie.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I won’t be released until Tuesday probably. Bowels haven’t “woke up” yet so I still have to get through all the dietary stuff. Another long ass recovery expected. I was just getting back to the low end of a healthy weight when this happened. I’m not sure how much more my body can handle at this point


Oh man, i’m hoping you get on a faster, better track this time. One day at a time...hang in there.

I think about you everytime i’m online, missing you and your green thumb. My heart goes out to you and your family.

You have a go fund me page, or something like that?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm 50% service connected so I'll always have SOME kind of income. Making it on halfsies will be hard for a while, though, not gonna lie.


Life can really suck sometimes. You need to hang in there, too, dude. You’re in my thoughts, too, dude.

I just can’t believe you have to wait so long. Wtf is wrong with our country, where we put our best in harm’s way, but can’t take care of them properly when they need it. 

I don’t know what it takes, or how well it works, but consider setting up a go fund me type page, i’ll do some paying forward, and i bet others would, too.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Life can really suck sometimes. You need to hang in there, too, dude. You’re in my thoughts, too, dude.
> 
> I just can’t believe you have to wait so long. Wtf is wrong with our country, where we put our best in harm’s way, but can’t take care of them properly when they need it.
> 
> I don’t know what it takes, or how well it works, but consider setting up a go fund me type page, i’ll do some paying forward, and i bet others would, too.


I'll give that some thought. Never done anything like that before.


----------



## Soil2Coco (May 26, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'll give that some thought. Never done anything like that before.


My wife’s friends set one up for me awhile ago. They raised $10K which allowed my wife to stay home and take care of me for 2.5 months. 

Bad news. I lost the room to mites again. Got the boy taking them all outside and I’m done with the indoor until I can get better. Shitty but they were too bad and 4 weeks into flower. Maybe some ladybugs will get them outside


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> My wife’s friends set one up for me awhile ago. They raised $10K which allowed my wife to stay home and take care of me for 2.5 months.
> 
> Bad news. I lost the room to mites again. Got the boy taking them all outside and I’m done with the indoor until I can get better. Shitty but they were too bad and 4 weeks into flower. Maybe some ladybugs will get them outside


Let's hope that the ladybugs do... Get well brother,that's what's the most important...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> My wife’s friends set one up for me awhile ago. They raised $10K which allowed my wife to stay home and take care of me for 2.5 months.
> 
> Bad news. I lost the room to mites again. Got the boy taking them all outside and I’m done with the indoor until I can get better. Shitty but they were too bad and 4 weeks into flower. Maybe some ladybugs will get them outside


Sucks on the room dude, needs your touch..

The lemonade: no plants will motivate your body to get well...

Post the link to the pay-it-forward site....thanks.....


----------



## dstroy (May 26, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> My wife’s friends set one up for me awhile ago. They raised $10K which allowed my wife to stay home and take care of me for 2.5 months.
> 
> Bad news. I lost the room to mites again. Got the boy taking them all outside and I’m done with the indoor until I can get better. Shitty but they were too bad and 4 weeks into flower. Maybe some ladybugs will get them outside


Get some hotshot no pest strip 2, seal up that room and put them in there. Shut all the vents, everything. You can't be in the house with it inside.

Spend the day outside. Air out the house before you enter. No more mites. 

You're probably bringing them in from outside. Make sure to wash up and change your clothing before handling plants. Don't bring anything from the outside inside your grow room without quarantining it and you should minimize your risk for future infestations.

Sorry about your situation. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 26, 2019)

Just got done trimming up the Rbc. Not a bad yield off an untrained, asymmetrical clone imo. 5.9 oz going into jars.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Just got done trimming up the Rbc. Not a bad yield off an untrained, asymmetrical clone imo. 5.9 oz going into jars.
> 
> View attachment 4340225
> View attachment 4340226
> View attachment 4340227


Nice man, that last pic is ridiculous


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice man, that last pic is ridiculous


Yeah idk whether it's the plant or the grower or the lights but somewhere something went right for trich production lol!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Just got done trimming up the Rbc. Not a bad yield off an untrained, asymmetrical clone imo. 5.9 oz going into jars.
> 
> View attachment 4340225
> View attachment 4340226
> View attachment 4340227


Frosteeeeeee!!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Hey man a short segment on Morning Joe (msnbc) this morning about therapeutic psilocibin and mdma....author michael polan briefly discusses his book “how to change your mind”....mentions mdma/ecstacy showing promise in a phase II clinical study at Johns Hopkins (baltimore) for treating ptsd...i’m sending you a copy of the book.


Here’s an article about what they think is going on with mdma:

https://hub.jhu.edu/2019/04/04/mdma-opens-critical-period-for-social-behavior/

You might consider talking with the people at john’s hopkins about whether and how this could be an option for you.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Additional info on mdma and ptsd:

https://maps.org/research/mdma


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 28, 2019)

Wonderful thank you


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 28, 2019)

@Or_Gro sounds like I just need to get my stomach back right again, and I can apply for trials. Says you gotta be in good physical health first.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro sounds like I just need to get my stomach back right again, and I can apply for trials. Says you gotta be in good physical health first.


You got the start of a plan... carry on...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You got the start of a plan... carry on...


Aye sir


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 31, 2019)

Started trimming up the Mgk tonight, done 2 of the 4 mainlines and gotten 3.03oz from it so far. I'm expecting between 6 and 7 total as I've still got the other 2 lines to trim up. I'm sure my yield would have been better if I hadn't gotten sick, but that milk is long since spilled lol. I find it pretty curious, myself, but I feel like getting about the same yield from each plant just highlights the differences in strain output. The Mgk was a bagseed so it might not even be real Mgk, lol, but I know the Rbc is what it is since that came from Nirvana. These buds from the Mgk are very covered in pistils and are quite a bit more fluffy-like. I was expecting the opposite but I can't complain lol.  I'll see if I can get some pics up tomorrow, done fucking with it for tonight.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 1, 2019)

@Or_Gro These things look so good but I can't eat them still 

 

It's baked chicken patties for me tonight guys T.T


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro These things look so good but I can't eat them still
> 
> View attachment 4343587
> 
> It's baked chicken patties for me tonight guys T.T


That sucks man.. what are you able to eat?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro These things look so good but I can't eat them still
> 
> View attachment 4343587
> 
> It's baked chicken patties for me tonight guys T.T


Baked chicken patties aren't all that bad actually...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Baked chicken patties aren't all that bad actually...


They're really not. I put a tiny bit of bbq sauce on it, smeared it out best I could. Seems okay so far. Haven't caught a case of the heartburns yet at least lol. 



Or_Gro said:


> That sucks man.. what are you able to eat?


Pretty much only lean meats and stuff that isn't acidic. If you google gerd diet, that's pretty much it. Also why I've been losing so much weight. When I'd smoke I'd get the munchies like whoa. Not eating that stuff anymore, much less smoking.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> They're really not. I put a tiny bit of bbq sauce on it, smeared it out best I could. Seems okay so far. Haven't caught a case of the heartburns yet at least lol.
> 
> 
> Pretty much only lean meats and stuff that isn't acidic. If you google gerd diet, that's pretty much it. Also why I've been losing so much weight. When I'd smoke I'd get the munchies like whoa. Not eating that stuff anymore, much less smoking.


Hey, so i thought the symptoms of CHS were supposed to go away soon after you stopped smoking?

Looking forward to when you’re snarfing down cheeseburgers again.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey, so i thought the symptoms of CHS were supposed to go away soon after you stopped smoking?
> 
> Looking forward to when you’re snarfing down cheeseburgers again.


They are - which is why I'm sorta hoping that's not what it was. Have that GI appointment on July 12, curious as to what it will turn up. I would love to be able to smoke again, and I suppose it's possible I made myself sick just by eating so fucking much. I AM feeling better, though ofc I have good days and bad, even if I am easily 40 pounds lighter than I was. Last time I ate a burger was like two weeks ago. Blew my stomach up for like 2-3 days, very unpleasant.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey, so i thought the symptoms of CHS were supposed to go away soon after you stopped smoking?
> 
> Looking forward to when you’re snarfing down cheeseburgers again.


Hell it might have even been a combo of chs and something with my stomach at the same time. Wouldn't doubt it. My luck is usually pretty good, but when it's bad it's fuckin bad lol!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> They are - which is why I'm sorta hoping that's not what it was. Have that GI appointment on July 12, curious as to what it will turn up. I would love to be able to smoke again, and I suppose it's possible I made myself sick just by eating so fucking much. I AM feeling better, though ofc I have good days and bad, even if I am easily 40 pounds lighter than I was. Last time I ate a burger was like two weeks ago. Blew my stomach up for like 2-3 days, very unpleasant.


Glad you’re improving, hope it’s nothin serious and you get back to normal soon, man....


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Hell it might have even been a combo of chs and something with my stomach at the same time. Wouldn't doubt it. My luck is usually pretty good, but when it's bad it's fuckin bad lol!


Well, i still can’t believe it takes so long for 1st apptmt with GI doc. Wtf?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Well, i still can’t believe it takes so long for 1st apptmt with GI doc. Wtf?


When I talked to the lady on the phone she literally told me it was the first date they had available. I'm not sure if they share docs with another location or what, I didn't ask. I probably will once I go in for my appointment.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> When I talked to the lady on the phone she literally told me it was the first date they had available. I'm not sure if they share docs with another location or what, I didn't ask. I probably will once I go in for my appointment.


Well, on positive side, you got an appointment, and it’s not august or never...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Well, on positive side, you got an appointment, and it’s not august or never...


Very true.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

Final weights in jars: 144g Mgk, 163g Rbc, total of 307 which breaks down to 10.96oz. Not bad for how sick I got and shit. Believe I could have pulled more if I hadn't gotten sick but at least I got something! 

Still surprised that I got more from the Rbc but I guess that's genetics for you! Mgk was a bagseed, Rbc came from nirvana.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Final weights in jars: 144g Mgk, 163g Rbc, total of 307 which breaks down to 10.96oz. Not bad for how sick I got and shit. Believe I could have pulled more if I hadn't gotten sick but at least I got something!
> 
> Still surprised that I got more from the Rbc but I guess that's genetics for you! Mgk was a bagseed, Rbc came from nirvana.


That could last forever.....but i hope not...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That could last forever.....but i hope not...


It's definitely a lot of freaking weed lol! No telling how long that much would last me if I was still smoking. I surpassed my last grow by quite a bit, even with two plants and getting sick, which is fairly pleasing.

Not too bad of a pull from grow #3 either...haha.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It's definitely a lot of freaking weed lol! No telling how long that much would last me if I was still smoking. I surpassed my last grow by quite a bit, even with two plants and getting sick, which is fairly pleasing.
> 
> Not too bad of a pull from grow #3 either...haha.


Good job, man!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Good job, man!


Tyvm  got about 2 oz more than last time. Got a feeling if I had been able to mainline and not gotten sick, the Rbc then I may have been able to pull much closer to a pound out. Maybe next time. Need to get my shit cleaned out and vacuum the tent. Replace the carbon filter this time too. Should be able to get in with the tote grow in maybe a month or so.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Tyvm  got about 2 oz more than last time. Got a feeling if I had been able to mainline and not gotten sick, the Rbc then I may have been able to pull much closer to a pound out. Maybe next time. Need to get my shit cleaned out and vacuum the tent. Replace the carbon filter this time too. Should be able to get in with the tote grow in maybe a month or so.


Oh, i know they would have been bigger, you had them lookin pretty sweet...next time, double this one...glad to hear you’re up to it...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It's definitely a lot of freaking weed lol! No telling how long that much would last me if I was still smoking. I surpassed my last grow by quite a bit, even with two plants and getting sick, which is fairly pleasing.
> 
> Not too bad of a pull from grow #3 either...haha.


Its gonna be about perfect timing for drying and getting a few weeks in on curing by the time you get that appointment and find out it's not the THC that's causing the stomach problems but, the munchies you were packing away.  

Can you handle being a vegetarian stoner?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Its gonna be about perfect timing for drying and getting a few weeks in on curing by the time you get that appointment and find out it's not the THC that's causing the stomach problems but, the munchies you were packing away.
> 
> Can you handle being a vegetarian stoner?


Yum...veggie cheeseburgers!!!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

You guys make me laugh so fuckin hard XD 

Ate a whole salad earlier. Just shredded lettuce and grilled chicken with a little buttermilk ranch. Was the most I've eaten in one sitting since I got sick. Felt good. 

As far as being a veggie stoner...idk about that. I am going to have to not drink as much soda and Red Bull and shit though. And get a less stressful job too, if I can.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> You guys make me laugh so fuckin hard XD
> 
> Ate a whole salad earlier. Just shredded lettuce and grilled chicken with a little buttermilk ranch. Was the most I've eaten in one sitting since I got sick. Felt good.
> 
> As far as being a veggie stoner...idk about that. I am going to have to not drink as much soda and Red Bull and shit though. And get a less stressful job too, if I can.


Sounds like salads and pot.....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sounds like salads and pot.....


Salad, carrots, something. Grapes. Apple, whatever. Be healthier than chips and all the other bullshit I used to eat when I got the munchies.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Salad, carrots, something. Grapes. Apple, whatever. Be healthier than chips and all the other bullshit I used to eat when I got the munchies.


Goodness...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Goodness...


The Missus was just talking earlier to Hom3grown about how I used to punish whole containers of ice cream when I got a case. So I mean...that stuff has got to be better to eat than demolishing a whole thing if Breyers or Edys right?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> The Missus was just talking earlier to Hom3grown about how I used to punish whole containers of ice cream when I got a case. So I mean...that stuff has got to be better to eat than demolishing a whole thing if Breyers or Edys right?


Yeppers....


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> The Missus was just talking earlier to Hom3grown about how I used to punish whole containers of ice cream when I got a case. So I mean...that stuff has got to be better to eat than demolishing a whole thing if Breyers or Edys right?


Bruh my munchies are always horrible. I eat pretty healthy all day, then when I smoke after work it's always a shitshow.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Bruh my munchies are always horrible. I eat pretty healthy all day, then when I smoke after work it's always a shitshow.


Hah! Munchie Shitshow!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> You guys make me laugh so fuckin hard XD
> 
> Ate a whole salad earlier. Just shredded lettuce and grilled chicken with a little buttermilk ranch. Was the most I've eaten in one sitting since I got sick. Felt good.
> 
> As far as being a veggie stoner...idk about that. I am going to have to not drink as much soda and Red Bull and shit though. And get a less stressful job too, if I can.


Vegan stoner then? Lol, as long as you don't grow out dreadlocks.... I hate that shit.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 4, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Vegan stoner then? Lol, as long as you don't grow out dreadlocks.... I hate that shit.


If I grew out dreads I'd look like one of the Predators. Hair on the sides and back of my head could easily support the look if I wanted, it's still thick and lush like in my prime. The top though...it's struggling a little bit, things getting a bit sparse up there. 



Steakbomb said:


> Bruh my munchies are always horrible. I eat pretty healthy all day, then when I smoke after work it's always a shitshow.


It's not even like I get hungry again. Just. The urge to eat is so stronk lol.


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> If I grew out dreads I'd look like one of the Predators. Hair on the sides and back of my head could easily support the look if I wanted, it's still thick and lush like in my prime. The top though...it's struggling a little bit, things getting a bit sparse up there.
> 
> 
> It's not even like I get hungry again. Just. The urge to eat is so stronk lol.


Exactly. Not hungry, but food just TASTES SO GOOD


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Exactly. Not hungry, but food just TASTES SO GOOD


I was blazed one weekend morning and came in and ate next-day spaghetti. Not sure I've tasted anything so good since that day lol!

Also...not a bad squish off an 8th:

Looks like the return is better post-curing, at least on this strain. My Mgk doesn't squish for shit though. Rbc in the pic there.

Eta: bout 19% return. Not bad at all


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 5, 2019)

Pressed 3.0g Trainwreck kief, then twisted my arm to test it....mmmmmmmmm....so friggin tasty..2.1g yield....packed well; went slow, 0-400 bag psi over 4 mins; @ 180F.

Double bagged, 36micron, still blew out twice....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Pressed 3.0g Trainwreck kief, then twisted my arm to test it....mmmmmmmmm....so friggin tasty..2.1g yield....packed well; went slow, 0-400 bag psi over 4 mins; @ 180F.
> 
> Double bagged, 36micron, still blew out twice....
> 
> View attachment 4345653


Did you grease it up good before pressing? You may have to raise/lower your plates manually a few times to sorta preheat the kief and get it nice and soft pre press.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 5, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Did you grease it up good before pressing? You may have to raise/lower your plates manually a few times to sorta preheat the kief and get it nice and soft pre press.


Oh yeah, i did, just like that one vid.. 

i’m gonna nail it eventually...but 2/3 yield, flavor, and potency are doing the job for the moment.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh yeah, i did, just like that one vid..
> 
> i’m gonna nail it eventually...but 2/3 yield, flavor, and potency are doing the job for the moment.


2/3 yield is pgood. Weird that the bag would blow out twice like that though.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh yeah, i did, just like that one vid..
> 
> i’m gonna nail it eventually...but 2/3 yield, flavor, and potency are doing the job for the moment.


Only thing I can think of that would make a kief press blow out is too much pressure too fast. At least from what I've gleaned reading and watching vids. How soon before 4 mins were you at max psi? And did it ooze out a fucking mess like Pedro's did?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 5, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> 2/3 yield is pgood. Weird that the bag would blow out twice like that though.


I did 3 runs blew 1st and 2nd time....0-400 in 4 mins....36 micron bag is small, and it’s folded over, placed in another 36 micron bag, and folded over....kief isn’t all trichs...coulda just been plugged up.

Next time, maybe next larger bag


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I did 3 runs blew 1st and 2nd time....0-400 in 4 mins....36 micron bag is small, and it’s folded over, placed in another 36 micron bag, and folded over....kief isn’t all trichs...coulda just been plugged up.


Could be. 37 micron is pretty fine. I haven't been able to squish any kief myself just yet.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 5, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Could be. 37 micron is pretty fine. I haven't been able to squish any kief myself just yet.


You save your trim?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You save your trim?


Yes I do


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 5, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yes I do


Well, you should have some kief or bubble to play with, at some point...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Well, you should have some kief or bubble to play with, at some point...


It's a goal of mine


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 7, 2019)

Been working on making a cannagar with my nugpacker jr. got the rosin squished, and got the jr all packed up. Bit of a challenge not having a stout straw in the house, I'll have to snag one next time I go by the store. 

 
Can't see the packed weed here, bc I folded the parchment paper down. I've got it sitting next to my plates while they cool so I can coin the rosin out real thin, in order to help the central core of the cannagar stick together by melting the trichs just a bit. 

 
Small-coin version of the rosin. Looking at this yellow shit makes me really hope I can smoke again, bc goddamn. Just looking at it makes me wanna smoke it up lol!!

I'll post more pics later once the plates cool and I can move on to the next steps.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 7, 2019)

Got it wrapped in rosin and two Raw papers. Not quite the hemp wraps that I thought they were, but I imagine they'll work just fine. Now to just let it sit and dry for a bit. 

 
Gotta trim that excess off the front end there, but outside of that, it's really only missing a glass filter tip instead of that raw filter that's on it. May drag the front thru the kief collector on my grinder, see if I can get some sweet shit to stick to it. 

@Or_Gro @Steakbomb @Smokexbreak @Frank Cannon


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 7, 2019)

@StickyBudHound too. I miss anyone else??


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 7, 2019)

All done!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4346724
> All done!


Pretty cool...Now you need to build a humidor...


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4346724
> All done!


If you can't smoke for now anyway you could always send that in the direction of New England via weather balloon with a label that says "C/O Steakbomb"...

Looks awesome dude!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Pretty cool...Now you need to build a humidor...


I also want to get an actual cigar mold instead of having to use my nugpacker. It was kind of a pain in the ass lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I also want to get an actual cigar mold instead of having to use my nugpacker. It was kind of a pain in the ass lol


Looking forward to seein som dis:


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Looking forward to seein som dis:
> 
> View attachment 4346928


Fucking right bro. That would be lit af. Definitely gotta do that too


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Fucking right bro. That would be lit af. Definitely gotta do that too


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 10, 2019)

Starting to slowly spin back up for another run. Made a couple of purchases for QoL today. Two pairs titanium scissors so now I got 3 pair for helping hands on big yields lol. Got a new carbon filter since mine ran for what, 2 grows? Anyone know the lifetime on those?? Also picked up a trim bin that's got a screen in the bottom for kief catching :3

Going to try a new nute line this time too. Will be green planet nutes. Any of you guys ever tried them? Hom3grown said he's totally in love with Masterblend, bc economics and it works great for him. May end up there myself, just wanting too see if this hype is real or not. Now I just gotta decide what I actually wanna run...hrm.


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 10, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Starting to slowly spin back up for another run. Made a couple of purchases for QoL today. Two pairs titanium scissors so now I got 3 pair for helping hands on big yields lol. Got a new carbon filter since mine ran for what, 2 grows? Anyone know the lifetime on those?? Also picked up a trim bin that's got a screen in the bottom for kief catching :3
> 
> Going to try a new nute line this time too. Will be green planet nutes. Any of you guys ever tried them? Hom3grown said he's totally in love with Masterblend, bc economics and it works great for him. May end up there myself, just wanting too see if this hype is real or not. Now I just gotta decide what I actually wanna run...hrm.


Haven't tried them but I will be watching... might want to switch up my nutes when I get to the next grow...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 10, 2019)

Gonna have to wear this when I eventually get my pair of 96s up and going on these 240h's. Keep the top of my dome from getting sunburned lol!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 10, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Starting to slowly spin back up for another run. Made a couple of purchases for QoL today. Two pairs titanium scissors so now I got 3 pair for helping hands on big yields lol. Got a new carbon filter since mine ran for what, 2 grows? Anyone know the lifetime on those?? Also picked up a trim bin that's got a screen in the bottom for kief catching :3
> 
> Going to try a new nute line this time too. Will be green planet nutes. Any of you guys ever tried them? Hom3grown said he's totally in love with Masterblend, bc economics and it works great for him. May end up there myself, just wanting too see if this hype is real or not. Now I just gotta decide what I actually wanna run...hrm.


Haven’t changed out a filter yet, all of mine are less than 2 years of runtime...

I’d run some marijuana...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Haven’t changed out a filter yet, all of mine are less than 2 years of runtime...
> 
> I’d run some marijuana...


Wicked, I've seen people say to replace them every grow, every other grow, etc. do you do any kind of cleaning or maintenance on yours, or just clean off the white blanket on the outside of it?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 10, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Gonna have to wear this when I eventually get my pair of 96s up and going on these 240h's. Keep the top of my dome from getting sunburned lol!
> 
> View attachment 4347911


I have that same prob....


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Haven’t changed out a filter yet, all of mine are less than 2 years of runtime...
> 
> I’d run some marijuana...


Mine were seriously constricting airflow at 18 months so I replaced them then. Probably depends on filter size, whether you're cleaning the pre-filter pad thing, etc...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 10, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Wicked, I've seen people say to replace them every grow, every other grow, etc. do you do any kind of cleaning or maintenance on yours, or just clean off the white blanket on the outside of it?


Besides replacing them, washing out that prefilter thing, is all you really can do. 

I imagine you change em when the smell becomes an issue.

I hate screwin with the fan-filter, so i may be slower than most....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 12, 2019)

Got my tent cleaned out, getting ready for next grow. Gonna do Alaskan Purple this time, then after this gonna germ my amnesia og seeds, hopefully get some females out of these two reg seeds. Clone city central if so lol.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 12, 2019)

@Or_Gro Bro is your resinator the og or xl model? I can't remember if you ever specified. Tooling around before bed and got curious lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 12, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @Or_Gro Bro is your resinator the og or xl model? I can't remember if you ever specified. Tooling around before bed and got curious lol


OG, smaller one...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> OG, smaller one...


Not sure I'd call it "small", lol, but I suppose relatively it is. Also eyeballed Bubbleman's bubble hash washer setup for after I get back to working again. Feeling a lot better now. Not 100% just yet, but waaaay the fuck better than I was. 

Got a meeting with a lady from the va on the 17th(already met with her once and she is basically fresh and bright and seems legit af), whose job it is to work with rural vets and help us get actual decent vet-friendly jobs.

If I could get Uncle Sam to quit low flying jets over my goddamn house, I'd be set. Assholes.

Very likely going to mainline my plants from now on. I really liked the strong, no-droop structure that those plants develop. Appreciate you and Hom3grown turning me onto that.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Not sure I'd call it "small", lol, but I suppose relatively it is. Also eyeballed Bubbleman's bubble hash washer setup for after I get back to working again. Feeling a lot better now. Not 100% just yet, but waaaay the fuck better than I was.
> 
> Got a meeting with a lady from the va on the 17th(already met with her once and she is basically fresh and bright and seems legit af), whose job it is to work with rural vets and help us get actual decent vet-friendly jobs.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you’re still improving, and you’re getting some help on the eployment side.

I’ll ask the russians to talk to don-the-con about the jets...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Glad to hear you’re still improving, and you’re getting some help on the eployment side.
> 
> I’ll ask the russians to talk to don-the-con about the jets...


I'd appreciate it if you did, they don't seem to give a fuck what I think! Couldn't sleep for a while last night, I'll show you what I got into instead last night lol


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 13, 2019)

Scheming eventual grow upgrade. I'll have to buy shit in pieces but that's whatever. I like making shit with my hands anyhow


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 13, 2019)

Threw out those disc air stones too. Not sure if it was just that brand or what, but I'm going back to the blue soda can ones. Those things pump. I wasn't terribly impressed with the pawfly discs at all.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4349266
> Scheming eventual grow upgrade. I'll have to buy shit in pieces but that's whatever. I like making shit with my hands anyhow


Sh!t man, got any commercial greenhouses nearby? They need a hardworking guy with a brain?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sh!t man, got any commercial greenhouses nearby? They need a hardworking guy with a brain?


There are a few smaller greenhouses around, not sure how the pay would be though. Sounds like something I need to look into for sure. Hell might be able to start my own if not. Food for thought. Small businesses are hard, though, aren't they??


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> There are a few smaller greenhouses around, not sure how the pay would be though. Sounds like something I need to look into for sure. Hell might be able to start my own if not. Food for thought. Small businesses are hard, though, aren't they??


Only if you enjoy sleep and time off. Very rewarding otherwise!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> There are a few smaller greenhouses around, not sure how the pay would be though. Sounds like something I need to look into for sure. Hell might be able to start my own if not. Food for thought. Small businesses are hard, though, aren't they??


Need to be self-motivated & a good planner; have a good product, pricing, & customers; have access to sufficient funds, and able to manage cash flow; know wtf you’re doing...

My advice: learn the job by working for someone else, then do a smarter, better job than them on your own...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Need to be self-motivated & a good planner; have a good product, pricing, & customers; have access to sufficient funds, and able to manage cash flow; know wtf you’re doing...
> 
> My advice: learn the job by working for someone else, then do a smarter, better job than them on your own...


Sounds like good advice


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 13, 2019)

Goodies came in today. Trim bin with the micron screen, two curved gold titanium trimmers so I can enlist the waifu for trimming. Fuck yeah. 

 
 

The curved titanium snips should last a bit longer than the stainless, with the added benefit that I hear the titanium doesn't get as sticky as quick. Plus now I'll be able to save kief from trimming instead of losing it to a kitchen bowl. \o/

New filter is in too, got it in the spare room until I need it. Nutes supposed to be here June 14-18, so probably gonna start working on the germination process pretty soon.

Ordered large air stones this time, those discs more or less sucked and I liked the medium blue air stones. So just upsizing a bit for a little more turbulence and such. We'll see if I like the larges more than the mediums.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 13, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Goodies came in today. Trim bin with the micron screen, two curved gold titanium trimmers so I can enlist the waifu for trimming. Fuck yeah.
> 
> View attachment 4349404
> View attachment 4349405
> ...


That tray will be the one you remember, especially after you card it....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That tray will be the one you remember, especially after you card it....


I was debating on whether or not to buy it...and I was like well if I trim a whole harvest on one that's bound to be a shit ton of kief laying in there, ya know? Better collected and smoked/pressed than wasted in a kitchen bowl 

Especially with real trich heavy strains like original/gorilla glue, or the where's my bike pheno. I already have last year's fishing license sitting in the top of the bin for when I get around to next harvest lol!

I'm definitely excited about the tray though, ngl. Between that and the snips, think my harvesting is gonna be a good bit more productive. I looked at some manual and automatic trimmers too, but damn, anything worth using is hella expensive and the cheaper stuff looks like it trims worse than I do by hand, so f that lol.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 14, 2019)

Root riots soaking and Alaskan Purple seeds in a cup of water as we speak. Probably cup'em up before I go to bed and set'em in the tent with one light on. We'll see if we can't get something worth talking about outta these ladies, eh? One of the seeds sank straight away, don't wanna leave that guy in there too long. Other one was a little bit of a floater till I knocked him down some, but I'm pretty sure she'll sink before long too.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Root riots soaking and Alaskan Purple seeds in a cup of water as we speak. Probably cup'em up before I go to bed and set'em in the tent with one light on. We'll see if we can't get something worth talking about outta these ladies, eh? One of the seeds sank straight away, don't wanna leave that guy in there too long. Other one was a little bit of a floater till I knocked him down some, but I'm pretty sure she'll sink before long too.


I dunked several a few days back. Only one of them sunk but they all sprouted; the bottom left in the pic below.

 
 

DOSidos x 1 
Dr. Seedsman CBD 30:1 x 2
Mount Hood Magic x 4
Black Sugar x 1
Strawberry Banana Grape x 1
Big Bang x 1
Blue Mystic x 1


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 14, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I dunked several a few days back. Only one of them sunk but they all sprouted; the bottom left in the pic below.
> 
> View attachment 4349952
> View attachment 4349953
> ...


I've watched many a vid from Nugsmasher where those guys squished some of that DoSidos and got hella nice looking yield off of it. Let me know how that Black Sugar goes too, I've seen that on Seedsman before and it made me curious.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Root riots soaking and Alaskan Purple seeds in a cup of water as we speak. Probably cup'em up before I go to bed and set'em in the tent with one light on. We'll see if we can't get something worth talking about outta these ladies, eh? One of the seeds sank straight away, don't wanna leave that guy in there too long. Other one was a little bit of a floater till I knocked him down some, but I'm pretty sure she'll sink before long too.


Glad to hear it man!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 14, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I dunked several a few days back. Only one of them sunk but they all sprouted; the bottom left in the pic below.
> 
> View attachment 4349952
> View attachment 4349953
> ...


All fems, except dr seedsman & mhm? If so, looks like you’re, at least, doubling production....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 14, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> All fems, except dr seedsman & mhm? If so, looks like you’re, at least, doubling production....


Kind of am yes. The MHM is a test. 4 seeds this time just to see what happens when I put them into flower. If they make it to female only, I'll use some colloidal silver to force balls and take the pollen and sprout some more seeds to pollinate.

I'll be doing 2 seeds to bag though next run. I'm not sure what will happen with the Dosidos as it was also from the outdoor run last summer. Could be a problem, don't know yet. I only got about a dozen of them.

That Dr Seedsman is feminized. 
https://www.seedsman.com/en/doctor-seedsman-cbd-30-1-feminised-seeds


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 14, 2019)

Seeds installed in plugs, light lowered and turned down. Now to just keep them moist until sprout. Aww yeah.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 14, 2019)

It's so hard not to smoke this shit...

 
Combination of Rbc and Mgk.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It's so hard not to smoke this shit...
> 
> View attachment 4350074
> Combination of Rbc and Mgk.


Holy Jeebus! You have the fortitude of a Sherman tank! Will power is your fuckin middle name! I'd be all over that.... Damn I hope you get to partake once again soon bro.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Seeds installed in plugs, light lowered and turned down. Now to just keep them moist until sprout. Aww yeah.
> 
> View attachment 4350024


Got a humidity dome? If not, can you rig one up with saran wrap and some kinda frame?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 14, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Holy Jeebus! You have the fortitude of a Sherman tank! Will power is your fuckin middle name! I'd be all over that.... Damn I hope you get to partake once again soon bro.


+1


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 14, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It's so hard not to smoke this shit...
> 
> View attachment 4350074
> Combination of Rbc and Mgk.


Got that press heating up?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 14, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Holy Jeebus! You have the fortitude of a Sherman tank! Will power is your fuckin middle name! I'd be all over that.... Damn I hope you get to partake once again soon bro.


I probably need to be able to pass a drug test to get a job again, so trying my absolute best to hold off until I can get employed again haha. Getting back financially stable is the name of the game right now. Some really good friends have looked out, and I probably wouldn't even have internet right now if they hadn't, and it's really helped carry me to where I'm better. I have a meeting with a lady on the 17th about the very topic of employment so hopefully that will turn something up!



Or_Gro said:


> Got a humidity dome? If not, can you rig one up with saran wrap and some kinda frame?


I have my handy dandy decapitated peroxide bottle and similarly impaired soda bottle that I can set over top of them when they're taller. I do have the actual top of the tray there, too, just hadn't set it on top yet.



Or_Gro said:


> Got that press heating up?


I don't yet, no. I want to collect a hefty amount before I try pressing it. Half scared to squeeze it and fuck it up, that's the most kief I've had at once in all of ever lol!!

Also...I won a Pulse environmental monitor thing tonight watching Dawgo's GrowTube. 
https://getpulse.co/buy/
My mind is blown right now, I never win anything like that. He's like, Eye Bee Enn...and I'm like fuck I didn't win. Then I'm like, OMG, WAIFU I WON A PULSE. lol. I get 'Yay! ...wtf is that?' haha.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 16, 2019)

Got some little half gallon pots I put Baccto in earlier, moistened it up and put in two RQ Auto Diesel seeds. Give me a return sooner and keep me from feeling rushed to train the big girls once they sprout and are ready. Just gonna let these go, not gonna mainline them lol! Learned my lesson last time xD


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 17, 2019)

Both my seeds have tails, peeped in on them earlier. (Still)Just a waiting game at this point. Lol. Both seeds sprouted tho, hell yeah wont have to clone one off a top cut of the other 

Nutes supposed to be here tomorrow too. Right on tiiiime


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 17, 2019)

Man these 4x2x2 airstones are rolling this water pretty well. Look at this mess. 

 

Bubbles are a bit large but with the way the water's moving I'm not sure that's much of an issue.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 19, 2019)

Both girls peeking now hell yeah. Won't be long now!!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 19, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Both girls peeking now hell yeah. Won't be long now!!
> 
> View attachment 4352266
> View attachment 4352267


Your excitement must be building bro. Doesn't it feel great to get back to doing a grow again?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Your excitement must be building bro. Doesn't it feel great to get back to doing a grow again?


It feels like this...

IT'S BEEN FIVE WHOLE DAYS SINCE I PLANTED THESE FUCKING SEEDS WHY IS IT TAKING SO LONG ARGH

I just wanna get in there and train them and grow some monsters for @Or_Gro to see if he ever comes back


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 19, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It feels like this...
> 
> IT'S BEEN FIVE WHOLE DAYS SINCE I PLANTED THESE FUCKING SEEDS WHY IS IT TAKING SO LONG ARGH
> 
> I just wanna get in there and train them and grow some monsters for @Or_Gro to see if he ever comes back


He's at blogspot now. You should say hello. I'm sure he's hoping to hear from you again.

https://oggrows.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 19, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It feels like this...
> 
> IT'S BEEN FIVE WHOLE DAYS SINCE I PLANTED THESE FUCKING SEEDS WHY IS IT TAKING SO LONG ARGH


Lmao, dude right on! I love it!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> He's at blogspot now. You should say hello. I'm sure he's hoping to hear from you again.
> 
> https://oggrows.blogspot.com/?m=1


Went by and dropped a hello. Seems it has to be approved first?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 19, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Went by and dropped a hello. Seems it has to be approved first?


Lol, yep. He's taking no troll chance anymore.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 19, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Went by and dropped a hello. Seems it has to be approved first?


He's not sure if or how he can whitelist people but he's looking into it.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 19, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Went by and dropped a hello. Seems it has to be approved first?


He's gonna drive himself nuts having to ok every post from the number of people who will keep in contact with him on there...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> He's gonna drive himself nuts having to ok every post from the number of people who will keep in contact with him on there...


Wait Or_gro bounced on RIU?? We lost all you guys on our thread unfortunately 

@Ibn Vapin how life brother? Sounds as if you’re feeling a bit better!! I’m pulling my chair up!!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Wait Or_gro bounced on RIU?? We lost all you guys on our thread unfortunately
> 
> @Ibn Vapin how life brother? Sounds as if you’re feeling a bit better!! I’m pulling my chair up!!


Hey Smoke. Good things are yet to come bro. Stay tuned!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hey Smoke. Good things are yet to come bro. Stay tuned!


Alrighty!! I’ll be lurking!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 21, 2019)

Royal Queen Auto Diesels showing their pretty heads. 

 
Alaskan Purples here, photos, and my Pulse monitor unit. Seems like I need a humidifier according to this...

 
You can see how my rh being low is increasing the vpd. Don't have the $ rn to get one though. It's on The List though!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4353492
> Royal Queen Auto Diesels showing their pretty heads.
> 
> View attachment 4353493
> ...


Man!! Now I have to buy another gadget!! Damn it lol that things sweet!! I’ve got one similar just not with near that kind kind of data. Try a wet towel in a bowl.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man!! Now I have to buy another gadget!! Damn it lol that things sweet!! I’ve got one similar just not with near that kind kind of data. Try a wet towel in a bowl.


Right?! Frickin tells ya the VPD too!! Damn it!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Right?! Frickin tells ya the VPD too!! Damn it!


Smh lol I know!!! The VPD aloneness is worth it.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man!! Now I have to buy another gadget!! Damn it lol that things sweet!! I’ve got one similar just not with near that kind kind of data. Try a wet towel in a bowl.





StickyBudHound said:


> Right?! Frickin tells ya the VPD too!! Damn it!


It doesn't do any kind of controlling, just monitoring, but I like that it's a good monitor. Only time I had trouble with it is when my fucking internet went down and then once my net was back up, it went right back to working again. 

There are a lot of settings in it that you can use to tighten up your data, like measuring leaf temp and entering it for the temp difference in air and leaf for vpd purposes etc. Pretty detailed stuff.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> It doesn't do any kind of controlling, just monitoring, but I like that it's a good monitor. Only time I had trouble with it is when my fucking internet went down and then once my net was back up, it went right back to working again.
> 
> There are a lot of settings in it that you can use to tighten up your data, like measuring leaf temp and entering it for the temp difference in air and leaf for vpd purposes etc. Pretty detailed stuff.


Worth $200?


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 22, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> View attachment 4353492
> Royal Queen Auto Diesels showing their pretty heads.
> 
> View attachment 4353493
> ...


I wish my sensor push would calculate vpd!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Worth $200?


I think so yeah. Mine was free which makes it even better, lol, but I'd say it was worthwhile. You can calculate the vpd just looking at a vpd chart, but the fact that it tells you outright makes it easy to glance and make sure you're at an optimal place. 

Girls coming along well, just taking ages. Both dwc plants got a root or two in soup, so won't be terribly long till they explode. 

Also I quit posting on that thread bc every time I turn around someone was asking a silly question about 10ppm or wanted to know how to do something then would fuss about not having the time. Gets annoying lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 22, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I think so yeah. Mine was free which makes it even better, lol, but I'd say it was worthwhile. You can calculate the vpd just looking at a vpd chart, but the fact that it tells you outright makes it easy to glance and make sure you're at an optimal place.
> 
> Girls coming along well, just taking ages. Both dwc plants got a root or two in soup, so won't be terribly long till they explode.
> 
> Also I quit posting on that thread bc every time I turn around someone was asking a silly question about 10ppm or wanted to know how to do something then would fuss about not having the time. Gets annoying lol


I just couldn't keep up with that thread. I'd miss one day and suddenly there was 30 pages to go through.... No time for that lol


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 22, 2019)

My girls are getting so big...

 
RQ auto Diesel here. Working on lifting them leaves look at'em going. 

 
My two Alaskan Purple girls here. Looking forward to mainlining these a lot. Gotta pick up some more wire and mason's twine too. On The List with you. 

I showed you guys I bought curved pruning scissors for this harvest right? I'll let you guys know what I think. @StickyBudHound is already hungry for that little bit of kief I rubbed off my trim lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My girls are getting so big...
> 
> View attachment 4354042
> RQ auto Diesel here. Working on lifting them leaves look at'em going.
> ...


Lol, I'm always after a bit of good kief to top a bowl!

Yeah I remember those curved pruners. I bought some soon after you got yours. Can't wait to use them on the upcoming harvest. These are Vivosun.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, I'm always after a bit of good kief to top a bowl!
> 
> Yeah I remember those curved pruners. I bought some soon after you got yours. Can't wait to use them on the upcoming harvest. These are Vivosun.
> 
> View attachment 4354234


I'm hoping they'll help reduce trim time a bit bc curved. At the very least the titanium blades shouldn't get sticky as fast as stainless does.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 23, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I'm hoping they'll help reduce trim time a bit bc curved. At the very least the titanium blades shouldn't get sticky as fast as stainless does.


I'll let you know how mine work out this harvest. About 2 weeks or so away now.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I'll let you know how mine work out this harvest. About 2 weeks or so away now.


Please do!


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, I'm always after a bit of good kief to top a bowl!
> 
> Yeah I remember those curved pruners. I bought some soon after you got yours. Can't wait to use them on the upcoming harvest. These are Vivosun.
> 
> View attachment 4354234


I have a couple pairs of those - they're great! I prefer those over the straight ones but my wife likes the straight ones better.
Bonsai shears work really well, too, and are super-cheap.

https://www.amazon.com/Sago-Brothers-Bonsai-Pruning-Scissors/dp/B00P0FK7W6/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?keywords=bonsai+trimmer&qid=1561304839&s=gateway&sr=8-6

I just have a pile of scissors around when we trim so I can switch from one kind to another when they get too sticky to work well lol


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 23, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I have a couple pairs of those - they're great! I prefer those over the straight ones but my wife likes the straight ones better.
> Bonsai shears work really well, too, and are super-cheap.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sago-Brothers-Bonsai-Pruning-Scissors/dp/B00P0FK7W6/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?keywords=bonsai+trimmer&qid=1561304839&s=gateway&sr=8-6
> ...


Yeah I bought two pair, got 3 total around here now. 

Any of you guys know much about distillate/distilling by chance??


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 24, 2019)

Rubbed my trim for kief a while back. Showed off some pics. Here you guys go:

 
That's right, I squished it. 

 
So, of course I had to try it. My willpower couldn't hold out. 

 
Not after I saw this. 

I'm about an 8.5-9.0 on the Damn Scale right now.


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Rubbed my trim for kief a while back. Showed off some pics. Here you guys go:
> 
> View attachment 4354931
> That's right, I squished it.
> ...


I'd suspect so after no smoking for a couple months! Put on a good movie and have fun lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 24, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Rubbed my trim for kief a while back. Showed off some pics. Here you guys go:
> 
> View attachment 4354931
> That's right, I squished it.
> ...


Lol, good for you bro. How's it turning out? Feeling ok?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, good for you bro. How's it turning out? Feeling ok?


I was high as balls for a good hour or two. Like damn I'm high, just minus the anxiety lol. Felt pretty good, not gonna lie. Glad to know this isn't likely what was making me sick!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 26, 2019)

All the girls working on their second set of leaves now. Heck yeah almost time for veg


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 26, 2019)

Here's a few of the tops from mine. 5 to 10 days away I think. 

Jack
  

Liberty Haze 
 

Peyote Critical


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 26, 2019)

Hell yeah looking good bro! Keep it up @StickyBudHound


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 26, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Hell yeah looking good bro! Keep it up @StickyBudHound


Thanks Ibn! 

I'm going to visit OG in person next week. Anything you want me to pass on while I'm there?


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 26, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Here's a few of the tops from mine. 5 to 10 days away I think.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 4355848 View attachment 4355849
> ...


That LibHaze looks great! Did you scope them or are you going off pistil development?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 26, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> That LibHaze looks great! Did you scope them or are you going off pistil development?


Thanks Steak!

I seem to have misplaced my jewelers loupe... I've been just taking pics and zooming in to see the trichs but, also looking at pistil development. I'm also counting on the suggested flowering being within the 60 to 65 day time frame per seedsman.com. The LHZ is at 65 in 2 days but I'm letting them go at least through the weekend hoping for some amber before chop.


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 26, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Thanks Steak!
> 
> I seem to have misplaced my jewelers loupe... I've been just taking pics and zooming in to see the trichs but, also looking at pistil development. I'm also counting on the suggested flowering being within the 60 to 65 day time frame per seedsman.com. The LHZ is at 65 in 2 days but I'm letting them go at least through the weekend hoping for some amber before chop.


I think mine went 70 from flip - probably coulda done another week, too. But then again the 13.5hr days did seem to prolong bloom time... hmmm....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 26, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I think mine went 70 from flip - probably coulda done another week, too. But then again the 13.5hr days did seem to prolong bloom time... hmmm....


Were yours autos or photos? Mine are photos.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 26, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Thanks Ibn!
> 
> I'm going to visit OG in person next week. Anything you want me to pass on while I'm there?


Yeah man, give him a big hug and tell him I think he's a hell of a guy  If you don't mind that lol. 

My 4 are 2 weeks 5 days from planting, but they're starting to throw their first set of leaves finally. Still babies though haha.



And I put this together today too, hopefully I can have two sets of 96s in before flower. If not I'll just replace the smaller of the KINDs with one.


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 27, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Were yours autos or photos? Mine are photos.


Photos - feminized barney's seeds.

I think the bloom days being longer (thanks to far red initiation) slowed trich development initially so bloom took longer. It was almost like the plants thought it was earlier in the season for a longer time...


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yeah man, give him a big hug and tell him I think he's a hell of a guy  If you don't mind that lol.
> 
> My 4 are 2 weeks 5 days from planting, but they're starting to throw their first set of leaves finally. Still babies though haha.
> 
> ...


These your first QBs, ibn?


----------



## Frank Cannon (Jun 27, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Thanks Ibn!
> 
> I'm going to visit OG in person next week. Anything you want me to pass on while I'm there?


Gonorrhoea from Frank pls


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 27, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> Gonorrhoea from Frank pls


Lmao! 

I'll see what I can do to convey the message.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 27, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yeah man, give him a big hug and tell him I think he's a hell of a guy  If you don't mind that lol.
> 
> My 4 are 2 weeks 5 days from planting, but they're starting to throw their first set of leaves finally. Still babies though haha.
> 
> ...


Fist bump and a pat on the back, lol got it.

Oh boy! You're gonna love those QB96s. I'm looking forward to your first grow finished with them.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 27, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> These your first QBs, ibn?


Nah I had a single 96 before, but passed it to Hom3grown while I was sick. Need to pick up another one to make up for it, and a driver. I've got three 96s and 3 240h-54a drivers, from hlg, so just need the one more. I gave the other one away because as a single hanging fixture the wire was always popping outta the board and one day it just pissed me off so I took the bitch down lol.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 2, 2019)

Girls looking good. Both look like they're safely into veg. One in the pots has an iron def, treated with some gh micro, hoping that'll cover it. May foliar it with some later too. 

 

Trying to keep the vpd around 1.2-1.5, the humidifier really helps with that lol. Just gotta get a controller.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 3, 2019)

Got the autos transplanted into larger containers. Short on $ so improvised with gallon water jugs lol. Should work pretty well, considering. 

 

That one still has a touch of iron deficiency on the bottom right there, but been working on and watching it. She was yellow as shit up top, but she's certainly looking better now.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 6, 2019)

Locked cropped and topped:

 

Got a couple of clones off of her, not bad. Some of them are a bit small, but isn't like they're coming off a big vegging mother, ya know?

Autos still doing well. It's kinda cool that I can see the roots thru the containers haha.


----------



## Steakbomb (Jul 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Locked cropped and topped:
> 
> View attachment 4361238
> 
> ...


Your cloner reminds me of Connect Four lol

Can't wait to see these with another week of growth on them!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 8, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Your cloner reminds me of Connect Four lol
> 
> Can't wait to see these with another week of growth on them!


It does lol, I can't have shit paired and neat color wise. It's gotta be mixed up!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Nah I had a single 96 before, but passed it to Hom3grown while I was sick. Need to pick up another one to make up for it, and a driver. I've got three 96s and 3 240h-54a drivers, from hlg, so just need the one more. I gave the other one away because as a single hanging fixture the wire was always popping outta the board and one day it just pissed me off so I took the bitch down lol.


B**** ain't acting right she got to go, feel me? XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Got the autos transplanted into larger containers. Short on $ so improvised with gallon water jugs lol. Should work pretty well, considering.
> 
> View attachment 4359792
> 
> That one still has a touch of iron deficiency on the bottom right there, but been working on and watching it. She was yellow as shit up top, but she's certainly looking better now.


@MATTYMATT726 GROWS MONSTERS IN 2 LITER BOTTLES AND TUPUR... HE'S MY INSPIRATION TO GROW BIG PLANTS... HENCE IM GROWING 2 ROGS AND 2 AVTS,2 STOMPERS,2 COSMIC QUEENS X 24C,1 WW AUTO,1 MEPHISTO MYSTERY AUTO,1 SKYWALKER X FRUITY PEBBLES AUTO,AND I CAN'T REMEMBER IF THE LAST SEED IS SOUR CRACK OR SODK OR CHEMDOGGING... AND HERE I AM GROWING MORE WEED TO DESTROY MORE BRAIN CELLS...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Your cloner reminds me of Connect Four lol
> 
> Can't wait to see these with another week of growth on them!


Or Twister...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 8, 2019)

Tied down and ready to go!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Locked cropped and topped:
> 
> View attachment 4361238
> 
> ...


I thought that root exposure to light was a bad thing???


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I thought that root exposure to light was a bad thing???



I had thought so as well, but noticed people growing in clear containers. Maybe @Steakbomb knows?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jul 10, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I had thought so as well, but noticed people growing in clear containers. Maybe @Steakbomb knows?


I had a seed that the root was exposed to the light and it stopped being a nice white root and turned green and didn't end up making it.


----------



## Steakbomb (Jul 10, 2019)

Yeah roots don't like light. I'm not sure if it'll be a huge deal or not for that particular container, but generally roots like the dark.

I think mainly you want to avoid algae growth on your roots... probably more of an issue w/ hydro than with soil. 

I've had houseplants in clear pots/containers and they do just fine.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 10, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Yeah roots don't like light. I'm not sure if it'll be a huge deal or not for that particular container, but generally roots like the dark.
> 
> I think mainly you want to avoid algae growth on your roots... probably more of an issue w/ hydro than with soil.
> 
> I've had houseplants in clear pots/containers and they do just fine.


So it could go either way... I'll keep mine in the dark though,just to be safe...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 12, 2019)

Well, whatever was wrong with my stomach before, it's down to mild gastritis now, which means a bit of inflammation in there. Stay on the omeprazole and a good diet, doc says it should clear itself up if so. Was glad to hear it!!
@Steakbomb @StickyBudHound @Smokexbreak


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jul 12, 2019)

Outstanding brother! Thats really great to hear. 

Back to business on growing/smoking then?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Well, whatever was wrong with my stomach before, it's down to mild gastritis now, which means a bit of inflammation in there. Stay on the omeprazole and a good diet, doc says it should clear itself up if so. Was glad to hear it!!
> @Steakbomb @StickyBudHound @Smokexbreak


Glad to know that you're ok


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 12, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Outstanding brother! Thats really great to hear.
> 
> Back to business on growing/smoking then?


You know it!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Well, whatever was wrong with my stomach before, it's down to mild gastritis now, which means a bit of inflammation in there. Stay on the omeprazole and a good diet, doc says it should clear itself up if so. Was glad to hear it!!
> @Steakbomb @StickyBudHound @Smokexbreak


Hell ya!! Hopefully you’ll be back to normal in no time!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 20, 2019)

Little update now that my internet is back up:

 

Just DIY'd this frame and setup. Two QB96V2 Elites, each mounting an HLG-240-54A driver. 480 watts of grow motherfuckers grow. That blurple in the back is an animal known as Kind XL1000.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 20, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Little update now that my internet is back up:
> 
> View attachment 4367481
> 
> Just DIY'd this frame and setup. Two QB96V2 Elites, each mounting an HLG-240-54A driver. 480 watts of grow motherfuckers grow. That blurple in the back is an animal known as Kind XL1000.


Mean set up...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jul 21, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mean set up...


Thanks bud, finally got a little $ in so I went ahead and put the fixture together. Forgot how bright these things are. One will fuckin blind ya, two is like there's a pair of high beams glaring down from the ceiling lol!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 21, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Thanks bud, finally got a little $ in so I went ahead and put the fixture together. Forgot how bright these things are. One will fuckin blind ya, two is like there's a pair of high beams glaring down from the ceiling lol!


Better get ready!!!


----------



## Bri62 (Nov 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Plus, it didn't become prevalent until Neem oil was omri certified to use on crops in 04.
> 
> Here's another link about it.
> 
> https://potguide.com/pot-guide-marijuana-news/article/could-cannabis-hyperemesis-syndrome-really-be-pesticide-poisoning/


Not true, it is the THC and its receptors in the gut and brain and abusing those receptors.


----------



## TucsonJJ (Aug 26, 2020)

Ibn Vapin said:


> They think it's GERD. Great. Well, it's better than a few of the alternatives. Guess it's the omeprazole life for me. Hopefully this will actually help.


You still here, Bro? I am a newbie to this site, but have been having a lot of gut problems and I have read a LOT... You need to look into LOW stomach acid as a much more likely cause of your problems... your Doc sounds lame, no offense... but Proton Pump Inhibitors like omeprazole are BAD NEWS, and if your issue is LOW stomach acid, it will make it much worse. Search "low stomach acid" on Youtube, tons of into, and this article explains a lot:


http://healthbeatnews.com/whats-burning-you/


Skoal!


----------

